# The "I learned something new today!" Thread



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 22, 2018)

Everyday I find myself saying "wow I learned something new today" and I know I can't be the only one, so I'm making a thread dedicated to every time we learn something new! 
I'll start:

I know this is more of a forgotten thing, but I just learned that my player on AC:GCN had a birthday yesterday!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 22, 2018)

Santa Claus is thought to be partially based on the Norse god Odin.

Also I hope this thread actually becomes somewhat of an established thing, because I think it's a good idea. I tried making a similar thread a few months ago and it ended up sinking to the bottom, so I wish you luck on this one.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 24, 2018)

I learned that the store I work at closes 10pm on Sundays, compared to every other day when it closes at 11pm X) In my defense, I have only worked 1 Sunday there, and it was a day shift.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 25, 2018)

I learned that the inside of an eggplant is green xDD


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 25, 2018)

I learned that it is possible to take a boat from Montreal to New Orleans without ever having to go on land, or in the ocean.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 26, 2018)

I learned that heating up these particular breakfast tacos can be done with the wrapping on them, which makes it easier for the wrapping to come off.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2018)

That GTS on Pok?mon games can be nice. I managed to snag a Guzzlord since someone wanted a Sharpedo for it, lol what. I bet they were trying the junk GTS 'mon method to trade with themselves or other easier but yeah lol. May those who think people will hack female Metangs get their hair eaten by camels though.

On a learning the hard way, if you laptop says the battery will last for 1 hour 45 minutes it's more likely 45 minutes unless you just leave it on and do nothing else.


----------



## Flare (Dec 28, 2018)

I learned the Nintendo Switch is smaller in person.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 28, 2018)

I learned people pronounce the letter Z as “Zed,” apparently


----------



## Dim (Dec 28, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I learned people pronounce the letter Z as “Zed,” apparently


Literally what I was going to say.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I learned people pronounce the letter Z as ?Zed,? apparently



That is actually not so uncommon, especially not in Europe and apparently Canada I read there too lol.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 29, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> I learned people pronounce the letter Z as ?Zed,? apparently





Nox said:


> Literally what I was going to say.



literally cannot believe you guys didn't know this xD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 29, 2018)

ali.di.magix said:


> literally cannot believe you guys didn't know this xD



Same oml.

Also yes I got confused on how to say Jay-Z's name first time I knew about him, like u sure u don't spell it Jay-C or something lmao. Zee def. sounds like Cee or stuff lol


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 15, 2019)

Shigeru Miyamoto is apparently a semi-professional dog breeder.


----------



## Marte (Jan 15, 2019)

I learned that you can never do a yolo-move and walk out without an umbrella here in the winter.


----------



## rianne (Jan 15, 2019)

I learned that Isabelle's Animalese would be perf for Smash Mouth - All Star. . .so perf, in fact, that someone was able to sing Animalese and do music mixing themselves for their rendition.






I'm so glad I finally stumbled upon this. ໒( = ᴥ =)ʋ Isabelle singing in HHD was such a cute meme.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 15, 2019)

I learned that Spider-Man: Far From Home looks amazing.


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2019)

I learned that one of my favorite hockey teams, the Coyotes, worked with a local group of Native Americans to make sure that their logo wasn't offensive in any way


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 15, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I learned that the inside of an eggplant is green xDD



The heck?

Today I learned the inside of an eggplant is green and apparently only America writes its dates as Month/Day/Year.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2019)

I learned that if a present is floating on a balloon near a cliff in AC, you can just use a net to hit the balloon from up top and pop it, in order to get the present (learned this the other day, but forgot to post it, lmao).


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 17, 2019)

^^That's how I usually do it lol

I learned that when catching Groudon in Pokemon GO he has a ginormous catch box so it's ridiculously easy to make a curved excellent throw.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 17, 2019)

I learned that not everyone has the best intentions...


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 17, 2019)

I learned 2 things today.

1, your collectables go in line based on date. I was under the impression it was when you bought them (which I guess technically would be true but nearly all of mine are bought from someone else so I thought it would be when _*I*_ bought them). Now I see why people are particular about the dates.

2, this was from that Gieco commercial, river otters have hind flipper feet? How have I not known this?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 19, 2019)

I learnt that in ACNL you can't name your characters things like crap or hell, but you can name them Satan


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2019)

I learned the reason why the NES Zapper (light gun) doesn't work on modern TVs. It's a bit obvious so I'm surprised I didn't know it before. Basically old CRT televisions show images instantaneously; I know about that. But what I didn't realize is that modern televisions show a complete image a frame after it's loaded, so there's a bit of a delay in the picture. Because the white box for the light gun is only shown on the TV for a single frame, the refresh rate of a modern TV is unable to keep up with the swift detection of the light gun. Therefore it is unable to work on a non-CRT television.

I started to watch a video last night about how someone managed to get a light gun to work on a modern tv set, but I had a horrible migraine so I didn't finish it. I'll have to do that today.


Edit: so I finished watching the video and apparently another thing keeps the zapper from working with a LCD TV. The light gun has a CRT filter! So it only picks up light of a certain frequency, that way things like light bulbs and other light sources don't interfere with the sensor on the gun. How interesting!
(Sorry I'm just nerding out so much right now lol)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2019)

This actually happened yesterday, but I learned that I'm actually distantly related to both Andrew Jackson and Jefferson Davis. I already knew I was distantly related to Lyndon B. Johnson and Mia Farrow.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 19, 2019)

Cashew is a fruit? I thought it was just a nut.


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2019)

Just remembered something from a bit ago I learned one day due to Stella's comment.
The fruit of the Cocoa bean (or at least the type in the video I saw) is a transparent white in color and the juice supposedly is very sweet and refreshing. I wonder if they sell it anywhere near here, it sounds interesting to taste.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> I learnt that in ACNL you can't name your characters things like crap or hell, but you can name them Satan



you can actually bypass the censor as well, like if you play in English and you write something in Portuguese as their greeting it'll go in lol. 

(i'd assume it works as long as you don't use the same/similar word in spanish since iirc it was translated to that, or with some languages it wasn't translated into)
--

Apparently you can get colds really easily no matter how and what you eat 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stella-Io said:


> Cashew is a fruit? I thought it was just a nut.



It's actually a seed but yeah it's not really a nut-nut.


----------



## DoctorPaine (Jan 21, 2019)

Not exactly today today, but over the last 48 hours: I’ve figured out a stockinette stitch in knitting! (Only been doing it a week.. but all clear instructions I can find are for right handed knitters so I’m having to mentally flip everything)


----------



## Tessie (Jan 21, 2019)

ali.di.magix said:


> I learnt that in ACNL you can't name your characters things like crap or hell, but you can name them Satan



lolol really?? does Rover say something when you do try naming urself like that?


----------



## Marte (Jan 21, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Cashew is a fruit? I thought it was just a nut.



It's a what??? Not a nut?? Guess I learned something new too!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2019)

Marte said:


> It's a what??? Not a nut?? Guess I learned something new too!



yeah and it's the seed you eat as "nuts" lol.

but yeah peanut is not a nut either, it's a legume/pea family "nut"


----------



## Marte (Jan 21, 2019)

Sheila said:


> yeah and it's the seed you eat as "nuts" lol.
> 
> but yeah peanut is not a nut either, it's a legume/pea family "nut"



… I'm just.. what. Peanut?? <'3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2019)

Apparently there are only about 19 Goomba collectibles in existence?

I'm one of the lucky owners


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 21, 2019)

Marte said:


> … I'm just.. what. Peanut?? <'3



The peanut is such a lie, more like pea-pea, or pea-legume.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jan 22, 2019)

I learned a new word "germaphobe"!


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jan 23, 2019)

That the two Ferrari's almost collided after pit stops at the 2005 US Grand Prix, almost costing them a 1-2 finish in the easiest race they've ever had


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 25, 2019)

I learned yesterday that the back room of the main campus library, where we magnetize books and stuff, has a heated floor. xDDD


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 28, 2019)

Our eyes aren't capable of picking up "blue-ish yellow" or "yellow-ish blue". If we mix blue lights with yellow lights, it'll turn into white light, where as if we mix blue and yellow pigments, it'll turn green. But we aren't really capable of seeing yellow with a blue tint, or blue with a yellow tint, so those are "forbidden colours". That being said, even though we aren't able to organically see those colours, some people find that if you take blue and yellow and look at them each with a different eye, and then cross their eyes, they can suddenly see a colour they didn't know existed. If you look up "forbidden colours", you'll probably find some images that have yellow on one side and blue on the other and they each have a cross in the middle, and if you can cross your eyes to make the two crosses meet and concentrate really hard, you might see it.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jan 28, 2019)

~ I can play mario kart 8 deluxe on the Switch handheld~


----------



## Soigne (Jan 28, 2019)

Today I learned that Miller indices for crystallographic planes are complicated and that I do not like them !


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 28, 2019)

I learned that positivity can make a huge difference in your life


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2019)

^^^Absolutely it can!!

I learned a few days ago that if you wrap a cut apple in a paper towel soaked in lemon juice then it won't brown 

You can also keep it from browning by soaking the slices in Sprite but that just seems strange to me lol


----------



## Haskell (Jan 31, 2019)

I learned that people never know how to wipe up their own messes.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 10, 2019)

Certain spiders have the ability to flatten their body around trees to better camouflage themselves!


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 10, 2019)

I learned a way to bleach hair without useing bleach. Idn if it will work good or not but I?m gonna try it to see so I can go back to blue/black hair and do red tips


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 10, 2019)

I learned never to trust a bottle of horseradish sauce labeled as 'sassy'. It tasted gross.


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 11, 2019)

I learned what goat cheese was and even tasted it.. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 11, 2019)

I learned about d&d a little more


----------



## Aniko (Feb 11, 2019)

Today I learned how to use colons in English.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 11, 2019)

Puriin said:


> I learned what goat cheese was and even tasted it.. NEVER AGAIN.



Whaaaat? But it's so good.


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2019)

In Tottori, Japan there's a guy who wears a cat costume and rides around on a scooter at night selling baked potatoes.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 18, 2019)

I learned that my doorbell works .-.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 18, 2019)

I learned to always be yourself and try not to be something your not. Just go with what you like and don't give a care for what others think.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2019)

The amount of books being in the wrong place at the library I work at is too damn high.

Also that you can actually get streetpass hits wooow.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Feb 19, 2019)

I learned how to keep hair color rlly viberant in a easy way


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2019)

Sheila said:


> The amount of books being in the wrong place at the library I work at is too damn high.



Omg I feel this so much, I constantly fond books that are out of place. Also books that are just kinda laying on the shelves and not even put away or on the correct cart. Like what??

I learned today about how awesome Latias' shiny colors actually are. Now I absolutely need one in pogo.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 22, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg I feel this so much, I constantly fond books that are out of place. Also books that are just kinda laying on the shelves and not even put away or on the correct cart. Like what??
> 
> I learned today about how awesome Latias' shiny colors actually are. Now I absolutely need one in pogo.



Yeah like bruh this book is going in a completely different shelf not even in this room... or those books that they are gonna remove is lying everywhere like BRUH just put em on the wagon/cart and let us take care of em gdi lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2019)

there is a painter named hamilton hamilton... bruh


----------



## rianne (Feb 24, 2019)

Sheila said:


> there is a painter named hamilton hamilton... bruh



I knew someone named Michael Miguel lol. (,: 

- - -

I learned that while sick, I can sleep for more than 14 hours. Oof. e______e


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2019)

I learned today that I can take a shower in like 6 minutes... which is insane considering my hair is like over 2ft long and I have a _lot_ of it to wash...


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 25, 2019)

According to this video, Animal Crossing was originally supposed to include multiplayer with players having to work together to complete dungeons and fight monsters. This was not implemented due to hardware limitations.

I can't seem to find a source for this, but if it is true, I have never been so thankful for hardware limitations. It's interesting to think how easily our favorite games could have ended up completely different.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 25, 2019)

I've learned that the 4th week of birth control pills taste like pepto bismol... help.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2019)

honeyaura said:


> I've learned that the 4th week of birth control pills taste like pepto bismol... help.



I think it depends on the brand, mine lit taste like sugar lol.

Also the amount of people @my library who don't go to the info desk when its literally when you get in bruuuuuh.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 26, 2019)

I learned that if you find the baby while eating a King Cake you have to host the next Mardi Gras party. Or somethin like that? :/

I still don't really know what King Cake is thou. I came across them at work today.


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 27, 2019)

New Pokemon games coming out! With new starter Pokemon.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Feb 28, 2019)

Howwwww?  I'd like to keep mine more vibrant...though I haven't recolored my hair lately anyway.  Would be good to know lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 28, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> I learned that if you find the baby while eating a King Cake you have to host the next Mardi Gras party. Or somethin like that? :/
> 
> I still don't really know what King Cake is thou. I came across them at work today.



Yep! It's a Mardi Gras tradition. I've personally never eaten a king cake, but I think if I took a bite and pulled a small plastic baby out of my mouth I'd be a bit spooked lol.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 2, 2019)

I learned that the verb for making a noise through your nose is "snort".


----------



## ButtstonCrossing (Mar 3, 2019)

Got the "fossil" question for this post lol

I learned that paleontologists found evidence that Ichthyosaurs had a layer of blubber like modern whales do. News came out last December. Convergent evolution is so cool!


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 5, 2019)

I had heard the name Al-Jazari before, but it's only today that I really knew anything about him. It's insane what this one person was able to create despite living in the 12th century before the industrial revolution.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2019)

I meant to post this, but a few days ago I learned that a loofah is actually a plant lol


I also just learned that apparently loofah plants can be eaten too wth


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2019)

There was a Japanese construction company which existed independently for over 1400 years. Unfortunately it was absorbed as a subsidiary of another company in 2006.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 16, 2019)

today I learned to never delete something unless you're SURE you have it somewhere else...


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 16, 2019)

Ə <That letter appears in the Kreyol language and is called a 'shwa'. Probably spelling it wrong but that's how you call it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Mar 16, 2019)

I just recently learned how to do CPR and it varies slightly depending whether you're doing it to an adult, child, or an infant.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 17, 2019)

Today I learned that The Bell Tree Forums has a lottery.


----------



## slatka (Mar 17, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> Today I learned that The Bell Tree Forums has a lottery.



Hahaha i think alot people only learnt that today


----------



## Milatea (Mar 17, 2019)

You guys, I learnt that potassium is a metal. Shoutout to Trivia Pursuit Live.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2019)

I just learned that the Cloud Appreciation Society is a real thing and now I want to join it lol


----------



## moonbyu (Mar 23, 2019)

I just learned that I've been saying certain words wrong.. ooof


----------



## greyCat44 (Mar 23, 2019)

Puriin said:


> I learned what goat cheese was and even tasted it.. NEVER AGAIN.



But did you know goat cheese ice cream exists :3c (it comes with honey and it was surprisingly good and not-cheesy!)


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 23, 2019)

I learned that oat milk exists today and is actually pretty good!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2019)

riversong110 said:


> I learned that oat milk exists today and is actually pretty good!



oat drinks are the best.. and better for your tum!

also yeah goat cheese is disgusting


----------



## Mary (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheila said:


> oat drinks are the best.. and better for your tum!
> 
> also yeah goat cheese is disgusting



Yes it tastes like a goat smells


----------



## slatka (Mar 25, 2019)

well today i learnt reflexology massage in class and that i've been saying the word almond wrong since i can remember lol.


----------



## Zura (Mar 25, 2019)

I learned that Bulbasaur is the best starter


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 25, 2019)

Broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage, kale, and a lot of other vegetables all belong to the same species of plant, Brassica Oleracea. They're all just different cultivars. I knew they were closely related, but I didn't know they were the same species.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 25, 2019)

Mary said:


> Yes it tastes like a goat smells



Goats can't help the way they smell ;_; (Lil bit of backround, I used to work with goats and now I find them adorable).

Today I learned that a Doberman Pinchers and Pitbulls ears aren't natrually small and pointy nor are Dobermans tail natrually docked. People cut/dock the ears/tail to make them look more menacing. Why are people so mean to dogs ;;;_;;; Also the cutting of the ears impairs a dog ability to hear.


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 26, 2019)

Never wear white jeans again


----------



## Heyden (Mar 26, 2019)

Oxygen is actually poisonous and takes 75-85 years to kills us.
nah


----------



## Burumun (Mar 26, 2019)

911 basically didn't exist for a while. Like, in 1979, only 26% of Americans had access to 911 services. 
I sort of just assumed that was, like, the first number they introduced.


----------



## gobby (Mar 28, 2019)

Today I learned frankie muniz had a series of mini strokes and doesn't remember filming malcom in the middle


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 28, 2019)

gobby said:


> Today I learned frankie muniz had a series of mini strokes and doesn't remember filming malcom in the middle



I heard about that a couple months ago. It's really sad.


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Mar 28, 2019)

I learned that Snoop Dogg, Nate Dogg, Sasha Banks, and Brandy and Ray J are all cousins (except Brandy and Ray J who are all siblings).


----------



## Valzed (Mar 28, 2019)

I learned that the little yellow duckling in Tom & Jerry cartoons is named Quackers.


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 28, 2019)

Loftwings from The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword are heavily based on the shoebill, a bird native to east Africa. I always liked their designs, so this was a pleasant discovery.


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2019)

The word Flanderization and its definition.


----------



## PokeTown (Mar 29, 2019)

Stymied is a word used when something is causing someone to be stuck. E.G. A budgie is indoors chirping away by the window. A cat is locked outside and wants to get the bird. The window has the cat stymied.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 4, 2019)

you can eat chambered natulis. I dont know why you would


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Heyden (Apr 8, 2019)

TIL cherries don't grow on cherry blossoms, how dumb am I


----------



## lucylives (Apr 8, 2019)

I've been pronouncing epitome wrong my whole life


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 9, 2019)

Today I learned that there is such a thing as cheese ice cream.


----------



## catsoup (Apr 11, 2019)

i finally learned what a black hole looks like!!


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 12, 2019)

I don’t need to buy everything


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 12, 2019)

Rabbits are incapable of throwing up.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 13, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Rabbits are incapable of throwing up.



 ditto this then i had no idea.

i dunno if we not having this would be good or not since there are stuff we shouldn't eat etc. but boi if there is something i hate it's throwing up, like bruh just go down the poo poo or **** man


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 15, 2019)

I learned yesterday that you can get strawberry coke


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 15, 2019)

TIL that another definition for memes is an element of culture that is passed down by nongenetic means, for example imitation.  I laughed for a good five minutes after reading and learning this.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 16, 2019)

I learned that it’s my friends birthday today <3


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 17, 2019)

Today I learned that people can develop an allergy to red meat.  It's called alpha gal and, oddly enough, it's transmitted by a tick bite.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 20, 2019)

"Mad Hatters" were real. The chemicals used in hat-making included mercurous nitrate, used in curing felt. Prolonged exposure to the mercury vapors caused mercury poisoning, attacking the nervous system.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 22, 2019)

I learned that I have low chance of getting the dreamy egg.


----------



## MayorMissy (Apr 22, 2019)

Today I learned that dogs can have anxiety


----------



## moonford (Apr 23, 2019)

I just learned via news that my country (Ireland) will be hotter than Madrid, am gonna cry. ;(

Rip to me because I'm gonna be fried spud.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 23, 2019)

Lemon laws.

Basically it prevents a seller from continuously selling crap that breaks and is known to break, no matter how much fixing is done. It allows the customer to get compensation.


----------



## moonford (Apr 23, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Lemon laws.
> 
> Basically it prevents a seller from continuously selling crap that breaks and is known to break, no matter how much fixing is done. It allows the customer to get compensation.



Learned something new again, lol.

Lemons are evil but can be good.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 25, 2019)

yesterday I learned that Holly Hobbie is a real woman.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 25, 2019)

I didn't really "learn" this per se, but I just realized that Mort is short for Morton.

I don't know how I didn't know this before lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 26, 2019)

How to handle reservations at work  It was fun working with a colleague doing that and seemed our superior liked what we did. will probably take a few times before I know all the processes by heart but looking forward


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Apr 26, 2019)

Today, I learned how to play Mafia, in my Tech Math class! It was fun watching them play, but I didn't feel like playing.​


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 26, 2019)

I just found out today that the OP of this thread, xSuperMario64x, is a female...

I would have known sooner if I stalked her profile, but I don't do that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2019)

I learned that I've been practicing this Mozart piece since the end of January and I was playing a small section of it completely wrong lmao
Looks like I need to learn to read sheet music more carefully 

Also my jury is on Wednesday ughh I hope that's enough time to correct my mistake :,)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 2, 2019)

I didn’t learn this today but it was yesterday. I went to this one exhibition and there was this one display of plants with red and blue light. They said that plants only need red and blue light. The blue light is for its leaves and the red light is for the plant’s sprout. Or is it the other way around? It’s also said that you could make them grow using lights from the indoors (yellow light), but it takes much more time and so much energy is wasted going into it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn?t learn this today but it was yesterday. I went to this one exhibition and there was this one display of plants with red and blue light. They said that plants only need red and blue light. The blue light is for its leaves and the red light is for the plant?s sprout. Or is it the other way around? It?s also said that you could make them grow using lights from the indoors (yellow light), but it takes much more time and so much energy is wasted going into it.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2019)

got to know the difference between the hc/hce library classification lol (one is swedish authors and the other is translated into swedish i think)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2019)

Spoiler: cool stuff












This just blew my mind lol


----------



## MapleSilver (May 5, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: cool stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was an interesting read. Never really thought about it before.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 5, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Spoiler: cool stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So that explains why it would sound weird if doing it the other way. As for what I learnt today, Rich Energy drink originated from Britain. This blew my mind because there?s this one team in F1 called HAAS, which is an American team. Yet, they partnered with the energy drink that is from a totally different country. I initially thought they were both from the same country but they?re different! By the way, I went to their website and it said somewhere, ?Forget the wings, Rich energy gives you horns?. That made me laugh because it looks like they?re competing against Red Bull... Which also happens to be a team as well in F1. XD


----------



## MapleSilver (May 5, 2019)

I just learned that Japan now has a new Emperor, Naruhito. He is grandson of Emperor Hirohito, the one who ruled Japan during WWII. In modern times the position doesn't have any political power, but I still find it interesting to learn about.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 5, 2019)

Not today, yesterday, but a post on twitter made me realize I had never seen the muscular system of a female. And, ooh boi

Ain't no way I'm posting that weird picture here.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 9, 2019)

Today I learned that there's a cute animal called a grison. It looks kind of like a small honey badger but it's more like a weasel.

Grison, also called Huron, (Spanish: “ferret”), either of two weasellike carnivores of the genus Galictis (sometimes Grison), family Mustelidae, found in most regions of Central and South America; sometimes tamed when young. These animals have small, broad ears, short legs, and slender bodies 40–50 cm (16–22 inches) long, weighing 1–3 kg (2–6.5 pounds); the tail accounts for an additional 15–20 cm (6–8 inches). Their backs are grayish or brown and their limbs, lower parts, and faces are black; a white stripe runs across the forehead and along the sides of the neck. Gregarious and generally diurnal, they climb, swim, and burrow adeptly and feed on small animals and fruit. Their litters contain two to four young.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 9, 2019)

i learned how to draw pectorals


----------



## ZetaFunction (May 9, 2019)

I learned how to drive today.  Well, sorta, it was my first of 3 lessons before I'm pushed to get my license, but considering it's basically the first time I've driven in town, I think I did really well.  Didn't crash or anything, so that's a plus.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 10, 2019)

Today I learned about iterative evolution, a process where the same species evolves from the same ancestor at different points in history. Apparently, there is a species of bird on an atoll in the Indian Ocean that has done just that. It had lived on this same atoll over 100,000 years ago, but then the atoll disappeared under the sea and this flightless bird went extinct. Now, the atoll has once again risen above water level, and the bird has re-evolved. I thought that was rather interesting.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 10, 2019)

Cherry cordials aren't bad. I thought they'd taste weird.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 13, 2019)

I learned, and have been learning this year, that writing about a research project is very hard :x Most assignments I have received have an outline of what the content should be, how it should be done, how it should be structured etc. but when it comes to this, it's up to just me (and my project partner) to do it all and it's hard when you don't have a definite structure to go about things!


----------



## Snowesque (May 13, 2019)

Fiddlehead ferns are real and are edible! I had thought it was just a Stardew Valley thing because they did not look like fully developed ferns. This is because they are harvested before the fronds open, while the spouts are still curly. They are said to taste like a cross between asparagus and young spinach. Some people describe an artichoke flavor, or even a bit of mushroom. Some types are not too safe to eat, though!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (May 14, 2019)

Today I learned that... there are a lot of foods that have gluten in them. And I can't eat them anymore ;0;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 15, 2019)

I just realized that "baked" and "naked" are spelled very similarly and pronounced very differently lol


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 15, 2019)

Flare said:


> I learned the Nintendo Switch is smaller in person.



I learned the nintendo switch is bigger in person lol


----------



## Zura (May 15, 2019)

Should have already known this but my professor sorta glossed over it in class. 

I learned about grids and flexboxes in CSS and I'm in awe. The amount of code that it replaces is crazy! Now I can make my websites more "flexible"/responsive without going through all the pain that is CSS


----------



## LillyBB (May 16, 2019)

I've started learning Spanish at last! I've always wanted to know more foreign languages, I think Italian and French are gonna be next. The app I've found (https://istationeduapp.com/) allows studying all the basics and it's so easy. Very convenient stuff


----------



## Bcat (May 16, 2019)

I learned about the commercial printing process and some new techniques for the pen tool in illustrator.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 21, 2019)

Today I learned that creating a concatenate formula is ridiculously simple and makes certain aspects of my job much easier.


----------



## gobby (May 23, 2019)

Today I learned I can put tomato sauce in just about anything and it'll taste 10x better


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2019)

You could hover the name in eg. last posted on forum homepage to see if they are on or offline (ig invisible is offline) but still how didn't i know.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2019)

I learned today that "Super Mario 64" was actually the working title for the game, and they were apparently just like "screw it, this title is good enough lol" so they stuck with it. 


Ngl it's a pretty great name


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 4, 2019)

Today I learned what sprickets are.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I learned today that "Super Mario 64" was actually the working title for the game, and they were apparently just like "screw it, this title is good enough lol" so they stuck with it.
> 
> 
> Ngl it's a pretty great name



It's not a good game but cool facts ig 

Also that we have like 10 the same book in the medicine/health/etc. shelves like okay we don't need 10 books about special care they are basically the same but with different authors and I think like 4-5 of those were the same author so uh?


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 7, 2019)

today I learnt that there is a website that translates text from images into english! How did I not know this before


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 8, 2019)

Today I learned that my 3DS stylus extends. How did I not know this before?


----------



## Dim (Jun 9, 2019)

Ya know this may seem stupid but I was obsessed with Blue’s Clues when I was 4-6 years old. I JUST found out that dog is female.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2019)

My friend just learned today that he can turn the Switch on by holding the home button lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> Today I learned that my 3DS stylus extends. How did I not know this before?



Ahh ye the old ones.. I remember that, use to annoy me cause they always went back to original size at once.. at least mine did maybe they were poorly made..dunno.

Anyway, learned that apparently my bank put two transactions together that wasn't even at the same date but same place.. wtf


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 15, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> My friend just learned today that he can turn the Switch on by holding the home button lol



...

...

I think I just did too xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2019)

Also the reason I got really confused is because I knew more or less all of my transactions and since it was different prices I wondered wtf happened... then i checked a detailed list of the transactions monthly and one was in may the other in june lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 16, 2019)

I learned today that "dekokissen" is the German word for pillow! My brother came back from Germany a few weeks ago, and he got me a Volkswagen pillow with the word on the tag.


It's the best dekokissen ever too


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 17, 2019)

I just learned that water isn't considered a beverage. Mind blown.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I learned today that "dekokissen" is the German word for pillow! My brother came back from Germany a few weeks ago, and he got me a Volkswagen pillow with the word on the tag.
> 
> 
> It's the best dekokissen ever too



yeah, should be said "kissen"(pillow) is the word in general, dekokissen is like decoration pillows you have in the sofa or such. https://www.home24.de/kategorie/textilien/kissen/dekokissen/


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 17, 2019)

i'm learning how to drive and today i practiced driving super slowly and figuring out how things work. so that.


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 17, 2019)

To-day, I learned that goats don't have upper incisors. It looks quite strange.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 17, 2019)

Today I learned that New Hampshire’s official state motto is “Live Free or _DIE_” and honestly that is just the most American thing I’ve ever heard and I love it. I actually want to visit New Hampshire now and just buy some merchandise and leave, just so I can have that so every time I see it I’ll laugh. The more I think about the more I realize that’s just a brilliant marketing strategy. Hats off to you, New Hampshire.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2019)

I learned that frogs really love rainworms.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 18, 2019)

i learned that procreate is overrated , and clip paint studio is way better but sadly the way u have to pay is through subscriptions and not buying the entire program one time.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 19, 2019)

I didn't realize *MasterM64* was closing up shop


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2019)

Tanukki said:


> i learned that procreate is overrated , and clip paint studio is way better but sadly the way u have to pay is through subscriptions and not buying the entire program one time.



I hate this sub model for everything nowadays, like if it's a photoshop/paint etc. software or antivirus thing you'd wanna keep it..


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 23, 2019)

Apparently, silver reacts to sulfur, so if you eat eggs with a silver spoon, it'll turn black.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 30, 2019)

i  realized a caught a saddled bichir in summer solace but season not summer....


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2019)

I just learned today that it's Franklin D. Roosevelt's face on the US dime. For some reason I never knew that before.


----------



## Maiana (Jul 12, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just learned today that it's Franklin D. Roosevelt's face on the US dime. For some reason I never knew that before.



.... I never knew that either lol


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 16, 2019)

Ramune sodas original flavor pretty much just tastes like a light version of Baja Blast.
It is quite good, but I think I still prefer Baja Blast.


----------



## maple22 (Jul 16, 2019)

Will Smith's real name isn't William—it's Willard.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 17, 2019)

Debi Derryberry, the voice actor for Jimmy Neutron, also voices Coco Bandicoot from Crash Team Racing Nitro Fueled! It’s nice to see (or hear in this case) that we can somehow connect with them through our younger days in today’s modern times.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jul 17, 2019)

Saw a headline on a tv that was muted. It was something like: "Alabama police warn that flushing drugs could create "meth gators".


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2019)

That the tie on a dressing gown is not designed to keep it closed. It's there for the cat to grab in its teeth and lead their human to wherever the hell they please. 

My darling Mikki taught me this. She wouldn't lie to me.


----------



## moonbyu (Jul 21, 2019)

today i learnt that orange peels are edible!


----------



## demoness (Jul 21, 2019)

apparently a european friend licks the mushrooms he is hunting first.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 22, 2019)

I learned that you get charged my bumping with a picture on here~


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2019)

demoness said:


> apparently a european friend licks the mushrooms he is hunting first.



Yeah it's common to lick/bite to confirm it's not poisonous.

Also @ user below don't use the uploader for pics, just use IMG tags.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2019)

I just learned that the game Yooka-Laylee originated as a kickstarter project. I honestly don't know why I didn't know this, probably because when the game was released I barely knew anything about it.

I also learned that the game is horrible, which baffles me because I remember my brother's roommate years ago played it, and said it was fun. Idk maybe he's a noob???


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2019)

I already knew that the Pokemon Mini existed, but I didn't realize it's the same size as a Gameboy cart???







That's just wild lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2019)

Wow it's beena  while since this thread was last bumped whoops


I learned today that my mom _really_ likes Mr. Mime. Idk how I'm just now learning this, maybe because she just decided today that she liked it (I showed her a screenshot of the one I hatched in PoGO today), but now she wants a plushie of one. Ngl I kinda want to buy her one now lol


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Supposedly 10,000 feet below the sea has pressure equal to that of 1000+ elephants.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2019)

MelloDimensions said:


> Supposedly 10,000 feet below the sea has pressure equal to that of 1000+ elephants.



Whoa that's pretty cool though. But I can imagine since the pressure gets higher for each feet and you need to be careful going up.

Also I learned they released a JJBA pun item in AQW so now I gotta get it ofc


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheila said:


> Whoa that's pretty cool though. But I can imagine since the pressure gets higher for each feet and you need to be careful going up.
> 
> Also I learned they released a JJBA pun item in AQW so now I gotta get it ofc



Did you know despite all that they still found a plastic bag down there?


----------



## SherlockLina (Sep 15, 2019)

I learned that egyptians put the mummies organs in vases! Yuck


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2019)

Also I might be a stoopid for not knowing this one, but I just learned like a few weeks ago that if you look in the rear-view mirror of a car and the headlights behind are blinding you, the tab that you flip on the bottom of the mirror actually makes it darker so the headlights behind aren't blinding. For some reason I always thought that it, like, changed the positioning of the mirror so it just wasn't shining directly in your eyes??? Idk but I feel dumb that it took me so many years to figure this out lmfao


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2019)

Bumparoni

I learned today that _regis_ is the Latin word for _royal_. I was wondering why Regirock, Regice, and Registeel all have the prefic "Regi-" in their name, since it seemed kinda weird to me. It makes more sense now.


----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 15, 2019)

Strange fact but if you eat a polar bear liver you will die. There is too much vitamin A for us to handle.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 15, 2019)

Found out that my school's resident creepy guy apparently has been telling people that I am both super hot and super into him! I am partially flattered, but extremely creeped out, especially since I have a boyfriend yet he still makes blatant romantic gestures towards me when he is with me. Ya gotta love it


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 16, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Bumparoni
> 
> I learned today that _regis_ is the Latin word for _royal_. I was wondering why Regirock, Regice, and Registeel all have the prefic "Regi-" in their name, since it seemed kinda weird to me. It makes more sense now.



This is new to me as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 17, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Bumparoni
> 
> I learned today that _regis_ is the Latin word for _royal_. I was wondering why Regirock, Regice, and Registeel all have the prefic "Regi-" in their name, since it seemed kinda weird to me. It makes more sense now.



I knew the prefix in some languages but honestly I dunno why they added it to their names, they aren't exactly royal lol. I think Rex/Regina is for king and queen or stuff as well so.


----------



## maple22 (Oct 17, 2019)

Most of the major Christian denominations are offshoots of Protestantism (Lutheranism, Methodism, Baptism, Presbyterianism, Seventh-day Adventists, etc.)


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 17, 2019)

I learned that when you look into the sky your acually seeing back in time as it takes a long time for the light waves to reach you. Thanks to the internet for all the new info we can learn!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 28, 2019)

I just learned that Chain Chomps were originally intended to make their debut in the Legend of Zelda series, but ended up debuting in the Super Mario series instead, in SMB3. 

I was just looking at the "Bow-wow" page on the Zelda wiki, because I find it fascinating that it's pretty much just a Chain Chomp in a Zelda game, but I never knew this!


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 28, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Also I might be a stoopid for not knowing this one, but I just learned like a few weeks ago that if you look in the rear-view mirror of a car and the headlights behind are blinding you, the tab that you flip on the bottom of the mirror actually makes it darker so the headlights behind aren't blinding. For some reason I always thought that it, like, changed the positioning of the mirror so it just wasn't shining directly in your eyes??? Idk but I feel dumb that it took me so many years to figure this out lmfao



Wait wuuuuuut? I noticed the tab on review mirrors before but I thought it was just an adjustment thing too, I didn't know it actually does stuff.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 28, 2019)

Today I learned that fortune cookies actually originated in Japan, but somehow became associated with Chinese restaurants in America.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> Today I learned that fortune cookies actually originated in Japan, but somehow became associated with Chinese restaurants in America.



The recipe is based on one from Japan. Chinese immigrants to the United States began making them based on that recipe.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 14, 2019)

Apparently for a brief period of time in the 1980s, Pepsi owned the 6th largest navy in the world. This was after trading 3 billion dollars worth of soda to the Soviet Union in exchange for 17 submarines and 3 warships.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2019)

I learned how to make windows emoji keyboard pop up ...

(windows key + ?)


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Dec 14, 2019)

Apparently, those with iron deficiencies have a craving with ice. What's even weirder is that they can potentially have cravings for non-food items such as paper and even dirt.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 17, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> Apparently, those with iron deficiencies have a craving with *ice*. What's even weirder is that they can potentially have cravings for non-food items such as paper and even dirt.



Stuff like this make some think I'm anemic. Along with some other stuff.

Laser eye surgery works by taking a layer of skin off the eye.

That's just horrifying.


----------



## Imbri (Dec 17, 2019)

I learned a new technique for grafting the toe on socks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 20, 2019)

TIL that Apu from The Simpsons was the fifth Beatle lmaoo


----------



## Aniko (Dec 24, 2019)

I learned about Achenbach syndrome today (Paroxysmal hand hematoma). Yesterday, for no reason, one of my finger turned violet and swollen. Out of nowhere. I didn't hit it or anything, I was just...not doing anything special that could lead to some injury. It didn't hurt. It was just strange.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 24, 2019)

Dairy doesn't directly cause acne, but messes with our bodies producing more hormones that cause acne.

Acne caused by stress appears on the cheeks, as does hormonal acne.

Some other acne related stuff to that my sister told me but I forgot. She's one of the few people I will have an open discussion about acne with. Everyone else just says offensive things.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 27, 2019)

I just learned that the emperor from Star Wars is named Sheev Palpatine. I'm honestly not sure how I'm just now learning this lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Dairy doesn't directly cause acne, but messes with our bodies producing more hormones that cause acne.
> 
> Acne caused by stress appears on the cheeks, as does hormonal acne.
> 
> Some other acne related stuff to that my sister told me but I forgot. She's one of the few people I will have an open discussion about acne with. Everyone else just says offensive things.



Yeah I can tell food and stress ones get all over your face and it's annoying like why do they even pop up so hard just begone  And yeah I don't use much dairy things other than butter when frying and sometimes cheese for the mac's but yea i def prefer oat stuff and good to know them dairy things do cause my acne is horrid ugh.

Anyway found out they have money deposit ATMs in the mall here.. good cause i dont wanna go into town just for that lol


----------



## joombo (Jan 2, 2020)

Today I learned more about chat bot technologies. I have found company that provides chat bot development services at affordable price, go to website, and create messaging bots that interact with users just like a human. Never thought it could be so entertaining.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 10, 2020)

Today I learned that the word "grenade" comes from the French word for "pomegranate". Also the Chinese word for "hand grenade" roughly translates to "hand pomegranate ammunition.

So basically...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2020)

Just learned that the state vegetable of Oklahoma is a friggin WATERMELON xDDD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Just learned that the state vegetable of Oklahoma is a friggin WATERMELON xDDD



wait what there are state veggies? :thinking: TIL as well.

Anyways that extra/sub staff mess up at the library during weekend. sigh.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 21, 2020)

I learned a new German word: _backpfeifengesicht!_
I guess it means "a face in need of a slap" xDD

Also my prof came into the class, sat his mug of tea on the desk, wrote something on the board, and then left for a few minutes. He wrote, "Bitte nicht in den Tee spucken!" which translates to "Please do not spit in the tea!" lmaooo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> wait what there are state veggies? :thinking: TIL as well.



It's definitely not a common thing here. I know Ohio doesn't have a state veggie or anything like that (although if we did it would prob be corn lmao).


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2020)

Also yeah I think we have like province mushrooms and random plant/animal stuff but veggies sounded p specific lmao


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 28, 2020)

Today I learned that when KFC tried expanding into China, their slogan "finger lickin' good" somehow translated into "eat your fingers off" in Mandarin. I think that's one of the funniest mistakes a corporation has made.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 28, 2020)

I just realized that they removed the ability for animal villagers to get sick in New Leaf after the WA update. Honestly it didn't really affect me because I haven't played much in recent years and I never really bothered with sick animals anyways, but I find it interesting that they decided to remove the feature.


----------



## Juice_Campbell (Jan 28, 2020)

Today I learned about the Bayou Corne Sinkhole. 

It's a manmade sinkhole in Louisiana that a large company created through salt mining. It's become exponentially bigger over the years and the company, Texas Brine, has been paying for it since 2012. It was originally discovered because of high seismic activity in the area.


----------



## Nodokana (Jan 29, 2020)

Today in anatomy I learned that the coxal region is the hips not the area where the coccyx is.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Today I learned that when KFC tried expanding into China, their slogan "finger lickin' good" somehow translated into "eat your fingers off" in Mandarin. I think that's one of the funniest mistakes a corporation has made.



Okay it sounds bad in both languages lmfao.

And yeah I'm glad they removed those dumb sick things, I hated caring for them because it was so sloooow so I just left them lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 30, 2020)

Sheila said:


> And yeah I'm glad they removed those dumb sick things, I hated caring for them because it was so sloooow so I just left them lol



Yeah I remember one time (like way back in 2014-15, before the update) a villager moved in on top of a major pathway and then like the next day got sick so I had to deal w that on top of being mad about them moving on top of the path lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I remember one time (like way back in 2014-15, before the update) a villager moved in on top of a major pathway and then like the next day got sick so I had to deal w that on top of being mad about them moving on top of the path lol



Yeah that caused so much **** lol. Like okay this is not an adult nurse game it's for kids lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 8, 2020)

TIL that Prof Sycamore's (the prof from Pokemon XY) first name is Augustine!


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 8, 2020)

Well I taught something new today. I taught someone about the practical use of leeches in the medical field, and most koalas having chlamydia. 

There's several animal facts that I know that I feel are common knowledge buuut- others have never even heard rumors about them. I'm just weird.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 8, 2020)

Today I learned that someone was able to "hack" into a phone using a toy whistle from a Cap'n Crunch cereal box. Basically the frequency emitted by the whistle was the same frequency used by the phone line when making a new call. This allowed access to free long-distance phone calls.


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 10, 2020)

today i learned that 10-20% of u.s. power outrages are caused by squirrels and i'm not disappointed


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2020)

Celinalia said:


> today i learned that 10-20% of u.s. power outrages are caused by squirrels and i'm not disappointed



Not surprised. Twice since I've been in college we've had power outages in the residence halls because a squirrel tampered with a transformer and caused it to combust. It's a pain especially when the power is out for 5-6 hours and my refrigerator starts to defrost (all the ice in the freezer melts and gets all over everything). In a way I feel bad for the squirrel though, they wouldn't know any better anyways lol


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

i learnt today that most people in canada are not unemployed lol


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2020)

Freddie Mercury had ten cats at one stage.

What a cool guy.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 11, 2020)

Today I learned that I am possibly developing carpal tunnel in my right hand... and that fanta is possibly the off brand version of faygo? strange.


----------



## Dim (Feb 12, 2020)

I learned you can actually surf/dive with Kyogre in overworld of ORAS HOW DID I NOT KNOW THIS!? D:<


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 12, 2020)

The Aap Sahaee Hoa mantra translated into English means:

_"The Lord Himself has become my protector. The Truest of the True has taken care of me. God, God, God. The Lord Himself has become my refuge. True is the support of the True Lord."_


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 14, 2020)

Today I learned that FUNKO POP makes PEEP FUNKOS

PEEPS!

I love peeps!


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

today i learned that i really suck at writing essays lol


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 16, 2020)

By clicking the number of likes on posts here, it will show you who liked the post.
Somehow took me two years to notice...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 20, 2020)

TIL that Samsung skipped the Galaxy S11-19 and went straight to the Galaxy S20 lmaoooo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nox said:


> I learned you can actually surf/dive with Kyogre in overworld of ORAS HOW DID I NOT KNOW THIS!? D:<



Omg I wanna try this now!!
I wonder if the colors change for shiny kyogre?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiral#In_nature especially sunflowers. cool stuff cool stuff

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiral#In_nature especially sunflowers. cool stuff cool stuff


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 1, 2020)

the other day i learned that you can press the soda button on the soda machines at work and it will dispense carbonated water... i have worked there for six months... yeah.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 1, 2020)

I saw this from a post by my brother: “It’s be there or be square because you’re not a-round” and now I don’t know what to do with that information


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 1, 2020)

visibleghost said:


> the other day i learned that you can press the soda button on the soda machines at work and it will dispense carbonated water... i have worked there for six months... yeah.



basically me.. like i found out just last week u can go take printer paper from the stacks over at audio books.. like might be first time i had to refill the refill stock but bruddur yes. been there for a year


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2020)

Apparently taking pap smear test if you're having a sensitive cervix can trigger heat/dizzy effect.. weird.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 4, 2020)

This was actually yesterday, but I learned that in German the letter clusters St and Sp are only pronounced like "sch" if they occur at the beginning of a word, like in sp?t, stein, schule, etc. But if it occurs in the middle if a word, then they are pronounced normally, like in selbstverst?ndlich.

Idk how I'm just now learning this, considering I've been taking German since the end of August lol


----------



## John Wick (Mar 4, 2020)

I only just read that my childhood idol Kirk Douglas passed away last month aged 103.

RIP, Spartacus.


----------



## maple22 (Mar 10, 2020)

96% of my computer?s hard drive consists of music. I don?t think I?m even surprised.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Mar 10, 2020)

Raccoons eat cats.

It was shocking for me to know. I read an article that there's a region where people find dead cats on the ground that were torn badly, just head lying there at times. They used to think someone must be abusing cats, but lately it's found out those are what raccoons attacked and ate... which is horrific.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 18, 2020)

This was actually a few days ago, but I just learned about the easter egg in Super Mario 3D Land where, in World 1-3, if you look through the binoculars and point them up at the sky you can sometimes see a UFO fly by!

Apparently this is a well known easter egg, like the mysterious ghost in the World 4 ghost house, but I've literally never known that this was a thing until just a few days ago. I've owned this game since it was released nine years ago, idk how I'm just now finding this out lollll


----------



## sierra (Mar 19, 2020)

Winston Churchill and Hitler never actually met


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2020)

Certain ducks have long.. things lol. 

Also learning about reproduction within certain animals while bored at work lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2020)

TIL that one of the vaccines thay my puppy still needs before I can bring him to my dorm as an ESA is the coronavirus vaccine. 

I think that there are certain strands of the virus that only infect animals and not people, although there are a few strands that can be passed from animals to people. As well, animals can carry the virus without being infected.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> TIL that one of the vaccines thay my puppy still needs before I can bring him to my dorm as an ESA is the coronavirus vaccine.



Okay wait what that is not really fully developed yet so that sounds unfair


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 24, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Okay wait what that is not really fully developed yet so that sounds unfair



What do you mean?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2020)

I just found out that Charles Nelson Reilly, one of the celebrity contestants on the old Match Game shows (aka one of my favorite game shows) is the voice of the Dirty Bubble in Spongebob!


----------



## CasualWheezer (Mar 25, 2020)

I learned that Jimi Hendrix's was called Johnny as a child


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2020)

You can buy a baby tiger cheaper than a French Bulldog.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> What do you mean?



Idk if it's the same as human but if such u probs gotta wait a year.. but ya forcing stuff when things are already this..

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> What do you mean?



Idk if it's the same as human but if such u probs gotta wait a year.. but ya forcing stuff when things are already this..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 28, 2020)

sunflowerhippie said:


> Idk if it's the same as human but if such u probs gotta wait a year.. but ya forcing stuff when things are already this..



Well I mean he's already gotten four of his vaccines, and he needs four more. Puppies should already have all of their vaccines by the time they're 6 months old. Humans getting vaccines is a different situation.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 28, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well I mean he's already gotten four of his vaccines, and he needs four more. Puppies should already have all of their vaccines by the time they're 6 months old. Humans getting vaccines is a different situation.



Yeah but they shouldn't be so forcing with the situation.. ah well best of luck w/ it.


----------



## Ley (Mar 28, 2020)

TIL that staying at home undefinitely isn't fun.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 29, 2020)

Picturing the outcome of giving into fear helps you drive yourself foreward to push past the fear.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 6, 2020)

TIL that Golden Retriever puppies don't shed their puppy fur to make way for the adult fur. Instead, they retain the shorter fur and it acts as the dog's undercoat. This surprised me because it seems like most dogs do shed their puppy coat, but I guess Goldens don't.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 7, 2020)

Potatoes grow into plants with flowers and sweet potato plants have purple leaves. 
And both are related to the Morning Glory.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 9, 2020)

My sister is dead.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 16, 2020)

TIL that I was the 4,442nd user to join this forum


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2020)

I just found out that the desktop version of Twitter has a dark mode lol 

Also the colors can be changed from blue as well! I changed mine to purple


----------



## EsjaTheWolf (Apr 18, 2020)

I learned that musicians who are told to use a recorded version of their song will sometimes do something ridiculous to show that it’s recorded- Muse switched all the band members to different instruments, Alan Jackson’s guitarist played with no sticks, etc!


----------



## Radda (Apr 21, 2020)

I learned how to use a calendar properly, or at least hang it properly with one of those J shaped hooks!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 30, 2020)

I literally didn't know til yesterday that I could use the NSO app to type comments in-game lol I'm such a dumbyyyy

Also just found out that the Petaltail Dragonfly isn't available in New Horizons  I'm gonna miss that bug a lot, I loved it in NL cause it was so massive and kinda clunky. I was hoping to have one in my house in NH to go next to my banded dragonfly :'(


----------



## Snowesque (May 9, 2020)

Studio Ghibli has two films in the works. Exciting to think about.


----------



## Washigirl78 (May 9, 2020)

I learned that the Oarfish I've been catching in ACNH should be dead/dying but aren't. :b


----------



## N a t (May 15, 2020)

I learned that Hello Kitty is not a cat...


----------



## limiya (May 15, 2020)

I know this is a pretty common one but I learned that the whole saying that “blood is blue” is entirely untrue! What it really is is that people believe that blood is blue since, when we see our veins, they often look blue, but the main way to know that blood actually isn’t blue at all is that, when you are having blood taken or you are donating blood, you can look over and see that the blood coming out isn’t blue colored, it’s still red. 

It is commonly believed that blood just turns red when it is mixed with oxygen, but the tubes that are used to take blood don’t allow for any oxygen to get in them! Tbh I’m still astonished by this discovery because I’m 23 and have believed that blood is blue until it mixes with oxygen since I was a little kid.


----------



## lieryl (May 15, 2020)

there is a reverse dark mode in procreate  having the white sliders and the white transparent background is so much more calming when i’m drawing lol


----------



## Lightmare (May 15, 2020)

cleopatra lived closer to the present day today than to the construction of the great pyramid!


----------



## Sophie23 (May 20, 2020)

I learned that you can’t ask a villager to move in from someone’s island if you have no plots (not the same as nook tickets islands) lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 20, 2020)

I had Blathers examine a pondskater for me. The reason why they stay afloat on the water is that they spew small amounts of oil to do so. He also started to question whether they can walk on air or go through walls lol.


----------



## Enxssi (May 20, 2020)

Spoiler: maybe kinda gross I think?



Jellybeans and apples are coated with shellac, which is a nicer word for lac beetle feces.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 5, 2020)

Today I learned that a bumbershoot is another word for an umbrella. The word was used in a very old issue of Batman referencing the Penguin.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2020)

Found out just now that the standard frame rate which Zelda OOT runs at is 20 fps?? Like I knew it was low but good lord.


----------



## sarosephie (Jun 10, 2020)

Polydactylism is actually really common in the feline world.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2020)

sarosephie said:


> Polydactylism is actually really common in the feline world.


Yeah I've seen many cats in my day with polydactylism. It's funny cause none of the four cats in our house have extra toes (I don't think we've ever had a cat with one) but the cat that hangs out outside does.


----------



## sarosephie (Jun 10, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Yeah I've seen many cats in my day with polydactylism. It's funny cause none of the four cats in our house have extra toes (I don't think we've ever had a cat with one) but the cat that hangs out outside does.


I visited the hemingway house one time, and I was shocked to see so many kitties with toes.
Nintendo missed out on making a polydactyl villager


----------



## Ichiban (Jun 10, 2020)

today I learned my courses next year will probably be online


----------



## Blink. (Jun 10, 2020)

TIL that no matter what, I will find furries looking for dragon scale art references.....


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 11, 2020)

I learnt  what side was the bike path when I went for a walk today~ lol XD 

and I learnt Harry Potter got the firebolt for Christmas in the book


----------



## zenni (Jun 11, 2020)

I learned you can use the garbage furniture (not the trash you fish up, but actual containers like garbage pail) and trash stuff. I thought all this time when people "trashed" stuff in ACNH, they were going to TimTom and selling them...


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 11, 2020)

Today I learned that to rent out a bicycle or scooter at this park attraction, you got to scan the damn code thing. 

...And if you try to take it, an alarm will go off. LOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 11, 2020)

This was actually yesterday but I just learned that if you're playing a DS game on a 3DSXL and you hold the start or select button while booting up the game it will be displayed in its native resolution!


----------



## DrDeku (Jun 12, 2020)

Scientists have developed a type of seaweed that tastes like bacon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

I just found out that Orion is making a new Bill & Ted movie??? I loved the original, one of my favorite 80s movies. Never saw the sequel though.

I'm still shook about it lol. It's so weird seeing them as adults and still acting like they did in '89 with all the surfer lingo and excellency. Like I don't even know what to make of it.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 13, 2020)

Today I learned what the game Parsnip is. Also I learned I am slightly creeped out by my new avatar staring at me.


----------



## ecstasy (Jun 13, 2020)

Today I learned how much I love Rudy


----------



## Romaki (Jun 14, 2020)

Today I learned how to use the blurry spoiler on here. You just add an i before the spoiler, (ispoiler)(/ispoiler).


----------



## biibii (Jun 14, 2020)

today i learned that i stabbed someone with a pencil in grade school for being mean to me lol


----------



## Mariah (Jun 15, 2020)

Someone from my middle school is on World Of Dance.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2020)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Today I learned that to rent out a bicycle or scooter at this park attraction, you got to scan the damn code thing.
> 
> ...And if you try to take it, an alarm will go off. LOL


Oh yeah we have those laying around everywhere and also people dumping them in lakes like can we please not.

Also learned that my package magically appeared in Sweden after 3 weeks. bruh.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 15, 2020)

Today I learned that dolphins only sleep with half their brain at a time, meaning at least half their brain is always awake. Now I kind of wish we could do that.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2020)

This is more of a thing from where I live, but I learned that some streets go far beyond the city border to the point where I had to turn back before I went too far.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 18, 2020)

This one site's support team has definitely worsened since I used it a couple of years ago. Sad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2020)

Apparently they sell some kind of "Swedish Fish" at IKEAs in Sweden, though they are actually our OG pastel fish and not the red ones lol


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 21, 2020)

i learned how circumcision works today! and not like on banans but on an actual boy LOL i assisted my dad during the procedure and it was cool


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 23, 2020)

I’ve been looking for a stone stool and frying pan DIY in new horizon since I started playing over a month ago. Haven’t even seen anyone sell it and thought it was strange because they seemed like beginner DIYs all my friends had. I only found out today that I didn’t have it because I didn’t buy the beginners DIY pack  That also explains why I didn’t get a slingshot recipe and eventually i gave up and bought it separately from nooks like a week after I started playing


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Jul 1, 2020)

Today I learned that 



,now does anybody here know why the hell the tangent function shows up in this series? I’d like to see the derivation of this value.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2020)

Aneesh1729 said:


> Today I learned that View attachment 281427
> ,now does anybody here know why the hell the tangent function shows up in this series? I’d like to see the derivation of this value.


I would try to help but I gave up on calculus after my sophomore year of college lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 3, 2020)

How unorganized people are in general.. is it so hard to decide on a time and place if you want people to come lol


----------



## Mariah (Jul 4, 2020)

That “you can’t get blood out of a turnip” is a phrase people use.


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Jul 5, 2020)

today i learned an answer to my question from before


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 6, 2020)

There is a colour named "buff" and apparently it's that one ugly yellow/green-ish white chinos pants colour that all old ladies wear that doesn't go with anything lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 8, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Today I learned how to use the blurry spoiler on here. You just add an i before the spoiler, (ispoiler)(/ispoiler).



So THAT'S how people are doing it.

I swear there needs to be a thread for all the BB text codes, and how to make graphs, tables, coloured hyperlinks, like dang it took me so long to make half of these things, the other half I don't even know how to do. I've thought about makin a thread like that before, it would help newbies. Except I don't know how to do all the fancy stuff.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 8, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> So THAT'S how people are doing it.
> 
> I swear there needs to be a thread for all the BB text codes, and how to make graphs, tables, coloured hyperlinks, like dang it took me so long to make half of these things, the other half I don't even know how to do. I've thought about makin a thread like that before, it would help newbies. Except I don't know how to do all the fancy stuff.



I actually learned that fact from this site. 





__





						BB codes
					

The list of BB codes you can use to spice up the look of your messages. This page shows a list of all BB codes that are available.



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




But I think it's too hidden, you have to click on the Help option at the bottom of the page to get to the option in the first place.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 8, 2020)

Romaki said:


> I actually learned that fact from this site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, so much stuff I didn't know. Also, charge users to see content? Uh, WHAT?


----------



## Romaki (Jul 8, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> Wow, so much stuff I didn't know. Also, charge users to see content? Uh, WHAT?



Wow, I didn't even notice the charge option. I wonder if it's actually enabled yet?

I'll try it with 1 TBT: Does it work?

Edit: I logged out and it seems to work. 






I changed it to 0 so nobody accidentally pays.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jul 8, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Wow, I didn't even notice the charge option. I wonder if it's actually enabled yet?
> 
> I'll try it with 1 TBT: -=Stripped Content=-



Yup, it's abled. That's really weird but atleast it brings up a pop up menu saying it'll charge you, that way there's no sneaky stuff goin on.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 8, 2020)

Also interesting that it's automatically removed from a quote!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 8, 2020

This is the alert btw:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 8, 2020)

TIL that while the DOL-100 Gamecube model has both a composite and component output on the back, the DOL-101 model only has the composite output. I personally have the DOL-100 model, but it's not like I have a cable to hook it up to a component output anyways.
(Just looked it up, apparently composite/HDMI adapters for the GCN are heckin expensive. Also the official digital out cable made by Nintendo goes for $175+ now. oof I'll stick w my analog output lol)



 



I also learned that on the DOL-100 model, the black disc on the top of the disc tray cover (the nameplate) can be popped off. The underside of the tray cover has a few black tabs that hold it in place, and they can be popped out. They removed the ability to easily pop out the nameplate on the DOL-101 model, though personally I don't see a reason as to why anyone would need to pop it out anyways. It's not like you can see the disc inside spinning when it's removed.


----------



## Neb (Jul 8, 2020)

TIL that one of my moms worked at Pearl Harbor during the 1980s! I knew she was stationed in Hawaii during that time, but I had no idea she worked somewhere so memorable.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 8, 2020)

I learned how to install a dishwasher and over the stove microwave!


----------



## SweetDollFace (Jul 9, 2020)

This is a fruit


----------



## Seastar (Jul 9, 2020)

Today I learned Dotty's eyes can turn red.


Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

I found out something today that is kinda crazy to me but also makes total sense, on The Models Resource of all places:





Someone uploaded the models for the Octopuses in New Horizons and this was in the comment section. I didn't even realize this was a thing but now I know that "octopi" is grammatically incorrect!


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 10, 2020)

TIL what soliloquy means, I'm still confused if it's the same thing as when character on tv "speak" their thought for the audience to know what going on in their mind. 






xSuperMario64x said:


> I found out something today that is kinda crazy to me but also makes total sense, on The Models Resource of all places:
> 
> View attachment 285165
> 
> Someone uploaded the models for the Octopuses in New Horizons and this was in the comment section. I didn't even realize this was a thing but now I know that "octopi" is grammatically incorrect!


Kinda reminds me of the plural of moose being moose lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Kinda reminds me of the plural of moose being moose lol


This reminds me of that episode of Cinemassacre's YKWBS where James is like "yeah well f you, next time I see a bunch of moose I'm just gonna say 'hey, look at all those mother f'ing MEESE'." 

Anyways TIL that Taco Bell quesadillas are not as good as I remember them being lol. Guess I'll just stick w their quesaritos from now on, those are good


----------



## Romaki (Jul 19, 2020)

Today I learned that you can't sent TBT to someone who has their profile private? Or maybe it's about having messages turned off?


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 21, 2020)

I learned how to make images transparent the correct way (don’t ask me how long it took to edit this avatar/pfp).


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 21, 2020)

Romaki said:


> Today I learned that you can't sent TBT to someone who has their profile private? Or maybe it's about having messages turned off?


Huh, interesting. Didn't know about that o:

Also that mail company apparently take a wild guess what my **** is worth rather than bothering check so I had to pay too much ughhh.


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 21, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I learned how to make images transparent the correct way (don’t ask me how long it took to edit this avatar/pfp).


Dude.... it takes a LONG time.... I recently added a transparent background to a commission (with their permission) and it took me 2 days to get it to a point where I was happy with it, so I get the struggle lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 23, 2020)

i just found out that Cinemassacre is done w Rental Reviews (even though the last episode was posted like 3 weeks ago, how did it take me this long to realize it lol)


----------



## Uffe (Jul 24, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> Apparently they sell some kind of "Swedish Fish" at IKEAs in Sweden, though they are actually our OG pastel fish and not the red ones lol


I love Swedish Fish! I prefer the red ones, but they released a Tropical flavor, so that one's my favorite now. What is this pastel fish kind? I have to look it up.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I love Swedish Fish! I prefer the red ones, but they released a Tropical flavor, so that one's my favorite now. What is this pastel fish kind? I have to look it up.


basically these:


----------



## Uffe (Jul 24, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> basically these:


I don't know if it's just the lighting or not, but I had ones that were red, orange, yellow, and green.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I don't know if it's just the lighting or not, but I had ones that were red, orange, yellow, and green.


Probably both but there are both yellow and pastel yellow in those we have here I think


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 24, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> basically these:


I'm gonna make it my life goal to go to Sweden and try your Swedish Fish lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 25, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm gonna make it my life goal to go to Sweden and try your Swedish Fish lol


Ayy hmu if you ever get here and I'll buy some for ya


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 27, 2020)

I just learned that when James Rolfe edited his AVGN Wizard of Oz (SNES) video he deliberately synced up parts of the video to go along with "The Dark Side of the Moon," following the rumor that parts of The Wizard of Oz seem to line up with the album if it's started on the 3rd lion roar.

I'm watching them play it on James and Mike Mondays and James mentioned that at the beginning of his video, when he had Mike doing the "lion roars," he actually put tiny numbers at the bottom of the screen so that if you started the album when the number hit three it would line up with TDSoTM. I literally never noticed or knew this before and now I'm very tempted to try it out.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 28, 2020)

learned some random arduino garbage
i'm trying to make a mini vending machine and i think i know how the code is supposed to go but godddd circuits are so tedious i dont understand them


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 28, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I learned how to make images transparent the correct way (don’t ask me how long it took to edit this avatar/pfp).


:O where'd you learn to do this? I too would like to learn the art of transparent pictures.


----------



## seularin (Jul 28, 2020)

white bats pretend to be chicks to prey on chickens when they’re sleeping


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> :O where'd you learn to do this? I too would like to learn the art of transparent pictures.



It’s not my current avatar/pfp that I made transparent (obviously), but one of the last ones I had.  Just wanted to clarify that.

It helped that the image I chose was already somewhat transparent, but basically I used a free image editing website and made the background of the image as white as possible.  The background has to be completely white to match this forum or whichever site you’re using the image on, otherwise it won’t work.  I’m not the best at explanations, but I hope that helps at least somewhat.


----------



## biibii (Jul 28, 2020)

I did past life regression and I actually saw stuff? im really shocked rn idek how to process it


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 29, 2020)

Why a lot of female-oriented clothes have no pockets...

apparently it's expensive and it destroys the perfect line of eg. pants or stuff. huh interesting. like yeah you don't need it on a fancy dress but i'll have my jackets and pants with pockets tyvm.


----------



## zeoli (Jul 29, 2020)

That the Super Donkey prototype from the gigaleak wasn't for a secret donkey kong game, but for a rayman esque looking game?  People speculate that the main character's name is Donkey.  That fact isn't gonna get me anywhere but it was still something I learned xD


----------



## Irelia (Jul 30, 2020)

learned how an ultrasonic sensor works annddd i think I can find a way to make it useful for my vending machine diy


----------



## Corrie (Jul 30, 2020)

I used spray paint for the first time! It's really cool! But it's easy to make it run so you really don't need to spray much on to cover blemishes or discolouration.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jul 30, 2020)

I learned today that I cry a lot every time I finish a show I get really attached to


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2020)

You apparently don't have to use the Insert Media BBCode if you want to post a youtube video, cause the link automatically does that itself...


----------



## Uffe (Aug 1, 2020)

That I can't seem to remember what erzählen, bedeuten, and anbieten translate into when I'm taking a quiz.  I will learn.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 2, 2020)

I just realized that the song Heartbreaker is by Pat Benatar. for some reason I always thought it was Blondie.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 3, 2020)

I learned about this weird food which is chicken feet of how it's like and how you cook it.


----------



## Neb (Aug 3, 2020)

In prehistoric Romania there was a large island named Hateg Island. It was home to the Hatzegopteryx, one of the largest pterosaurs to ever live.


----------



## mizzsnow (Aug 3, 2020)

A lot of artists got together to redrew the entire Akira manga but with Simpsons characters instead. It's called Bartkira and honestly it looks amazing


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 3, 2020)

In Japan, Ronald McDonald is actually called Donald McDonald


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 3, 2020)

TIL brain surgery looks like pasta sauce


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 3, 2020)

The word _sayounara_ (sa-yoo-nara) meaning goodbye in Japanese sounds very similar to the word _saionara_ (sai-o-nara) which means ultimate fart. I’m scared to mess up next time I try to say goodbye in Japanese.


----------



## Bugs (Aug 8, 2020)

Apparently mealworms can digest plastic! That's amazing!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2020)

Bugs said:


> Apparently mealworms can digest plastic! That's amazing!


Damn, yeah. Someone should like, find an aquatic version and dump the in sea so they could eat it up 

Also, found a really good questchain to get money in AQW...Dunno if it was intended cause it's really good but ya haha


----------



## Mariah (Aug 16, 2020)

Hershey’s Ice Cream and Hershey’s Chocolate are totally different companies.


----------



## -Lychee- (Aug 17, 2020)

I learned that you can't use a Swiffer in a bathtub because it won't work on that texture.

Asked my roommate before I did it and I honestly was just trying to be lazy.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 17, 2020)

Today, I learned that the forum has an ABD you could use to deposit tbt bells you earned! To do so, click on the "Shop" tab then click on "ABD". From there, you can either deposit or withdraw your bells. I didn't know this is a thing!


----------



## Romaki (Aug 18, 2020)

Today I learned that you _need_ a cheat day if you want to lose a lot of weight. Otherwise your metabolism will slow down thinking you're starving and not burn any fat. Fascinating.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

apparently you need to hold in switch power button for 3 seconds and chose power off option to completely turn it off wtf


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2020)

I just learned that there is an island south of New Zealand called "Disappointment Island" and I'm very pleased I want to live there now


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 18, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just learned that there is an island south of New Zealand called "Disappointment Island" and I'm very pleased I want to live there now


I wanna live on Kaffeklubben Island:'D Totally but that sounds like a good sub


----------



## sunnibunniva (Aug 18, 2020)

Just learned that trumps brother worked with Bethesda Games since their founding


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 19, 2020)

I learned that I don’t like the taste of saffron. My mom made a paella and used some saffron, and me and my sister thought it tasted like pool water/soap.

Also, I shook a metal box of tea and my cat kept meowing at me and following me (she thinks it’s catnip because the catnip is also in a metal box) so I didn’t know that my cat reacts when I shake a tea box.


----------



## milktae (Aug 21, 2020)

i learned what b-sides are :’)


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 23, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> apparently you need to hold in switch power button for 3 seconds and chose power off option to completely turn it off wtf



*sweats* I most certainly have not been holding down the power button and I've had my Switch since March. I keep it docked but still.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> *sweats* I most certainly have not been holding down the power button and I've had my Switch since March. I keep it docked but still.


I have a Lite and I wondered why battery sucked and yeah March here as well.... RIP


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 23, 2020)

Today, I had to go the bank to run some errands and I learned from the financial advisor helping me that some people take out a personal line of credit to pay off credit card debt.


----------



## Mariah (Aug 24, 2020)

The actors that played Daphne and Fred in Scooby Doo are married in real life.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2020)

Apparently if like 3 people try printing out at the same time on the same printer sometimes the printer ****s up and leaves blanks or print thing on top of each other so papers gets messed up and having several print works in one paper.


----------



## Cheren (Aug 25, 2020)

Apparently Julian's horn is removable. I have so many questions.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 25, 2020)

I learned today that I might be non-binary so that's fun C:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 25, 2020)

TIL that ants can't see red light. that's why vertical chambers made for any keeping are covered in a removable red film, that way it looks dark to them.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Aug 25, 2020)

Today, I learned how to make Jello.

I also learned that you can host your own Minecraft server for really cheap xD​


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2020)

vrisnem is a sheep

Also so many books with totally "wrong" covers/titles like why do you name something like it's an anthology when it's about how to approach people with writing/reading difficulties... wmh


----------



## Neb (Aug 29, 2020)

My tenth great-grandma who was born in the late 1600’s somehow lived to become 97!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Aug 29, 2020)

I learned that Valtteri Bottas, who is a F1 driver, had his birthday yesterday. Welp, that's another person in the long list where their birthday is in August.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 9, 2020)

apparently Mickey Mouse's full first name is Mortimer. I honestly never gave any thought to Mickey being a nickname lol.

edit: I also just found out, by reading online, that Mortimer is actually a separate character now, serving as a rival to Mickey. I've never heard of him before. Also, Mickey's middle name is "Theodore."


learnin lotsa Disney stuff today I guess


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Sep 9, 2020)

I learned that the Williams F1 2020 car has a PONOS sponsor logo... The same company that made Battle Cats. Yes, *Battle Cats*.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 12, 2020)

^^nice

I learned today what Halal chicken is. The company that runs the dining halls here on campus has made an effort to let everyone know that their chicken is what they call "halal chicken" and I had never heard of that so I looked it up. apparently it's a way of processing and preparing meat that conforms with Islamic religion/law. I find that to be really interesting.


----------



## rianne (Sep 12, 2020)

Apple jelly sake is a delicious invention. Fruit-flavored sake in general. What a treasure.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 12, 2020)

BEARCATS


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 13, 2020)

Waddle Dees are UFOs/flying saucers that can also be those things you "whack a mole" with because apparently the top part lights up


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2020)

I just found out how Etoile is pronounced and now I hate it even more lol


(in case no one knows I don't like the French language)


----------



## Frida644 (Sep 15, 2020)

Today I learned a lot because of school but I can’t remember a single thing because it was so boring haha
Oh but I tried out a new recipe! (Idk if that counts hahah)


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 15, 2020)

I found out that you can turn your upper eyelids inside out.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Sep 15, 2020)

I found out I am capable of getting up at 5.40am. Pretty surprising tbh


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 16, 2020)

Baked flour smells like kraft mac n cheese


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2020)

TIL the European version of SM64 can be played in German! now I want to find a PAL  region ROM of the game and take my awful German language skills for a test drive lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2020)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I found out that you can turn your upper eyelids inside out.


yes you can.. a friend of my cousins did this all the time as a kid it was disgusting lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2020)

I also learned today that Jeremy's original username was STORMTROOPER88888. 

fantastic.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 16, 2020)

Today I learned that there are way too many different ways that different businesses and industries format information as basic as dates. Why have standardization of formatting information when you can have a free-for-all? _*internally screaming*_


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 16, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Today I learned that there are way too many different ways that different businesses and industries format information as basic as dates. Why have standardization of formatting information when you can have a free-for-all? _*internally screaming*_


This is so true. I work in IT at my company and there are at least 5 different ways of formatting dates within the *same system! *It is so frustrating.


----------



## mayortiffany (Sep 19, 2020)

Today, I learned that a childhood friend of mine got plastic surgery!

We were pretty close as kids, but drifted apart once we both stopped doing the sport that we first met through. We still follow each other on social media. I noticed that in a few of her latest pictures, I couldn't quite recognize her but I thought it was maybe due to the lighting or the angle or something.

Turns out, it wasn't the angle because she posted later about her surgery recovery from jaw surgery. I'm not 100% sure why she decided to get it, it seems like it was maybe a cosmetic decision?

Nevertheless, I'm still a bit shocked because it seems like she got the procedure done a few months ago, and I know getting elective surgeries done (which I'm guessing her jaw surgery would've bene) was pretty difficult since so many surgeries were delayed due to COVID. Oh, and her whole face shape changed due to surgery!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 20, 2020)

mayortiffany said:


> snip


I can say if it was due to teeth/physical jaw issues then yes it's definitely a pain and nothing you would do for fun, just my thought. I knew a person who had to that cause underbite jaw and yeah I don't wish that on anyone. But hey if your friend's all good then all good


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2020)

I just learned that during World War 1, sauerkraut was renamed to "liberty cabbage" so that it had no correlation to Germany lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just learned that during World War 1, sauerkraut was renamed to "liberty cabbage" so that it had no correlation to Germany lol


y'all mean liberty is sour.. damn man.

also single needle crochet is damn hard lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 2, 2020)

just found out that cheetahs are the only cats that don't have retractable claws, and the reason why makes sense (for traction) but I'm so shook abt it lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Oct 4, 2020)

Today I learned that blobfish actually look really cute when they are in their normal environment.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 4, 2020)

Every pepper is the same pepper but at a different level of maturity.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 4, 2020)

Apples have pretty large endo/mesocarps. Sliced some apples for a pie earlier and had to like remove almost 2/3 because of it.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Oct 4, 2020)

I learned how to change a car bearing! This will come in handy... probably save me a fortune, too.


----------



## Neb (Oct 5, 2020)

Banana slugs are some of the most fascinating and disturbing creatures I’ve ever seen. Don’t read about them if you’re easily disgusted.


----------



## Kuroh (Oct 6, 2020)

A Hannah Montana anime was going to be in the works back in the day for Toei Animation, but ended up being cancelled. This was because the show was about done airing and Miley started drifting away from the Disney image, so they felt the show wouldn't be relevant anymore.

Character sheets were completed along with work for dancing scenes, but they were never released to the public.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

Kuroh said:


> A Hannah Montana anime was going to be in the works back in the day for Toei Animation, but ended up being cancelled. This was because the show was about done airing and Miley started drifting away from the Disney image, so they felt the show wouldn't be relevant anymore.
> 
> Character sheets were completed along with work for dancing scenes, but they were never released to the public.


Damn that's interesting, no idea she was that huge over there considering most commercial channels basically air certain stuff. Heh.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2020)

O-Zone apparently performed on Music Station. Wild.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 16, 2020)

just learned that Luigi has the ability to harness the power of lightning and nOBODY TOLD ME. he's like Thor but... more adorable lol.

also last night while i was waiting for the power to come back on I was listening to music on shuffle on SM3D All-Stars and the casino music from Sunshine came on and... it's the Luigi Casino music?? from the DS games?? how have I never known this?!?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2020)

just found out that the song "Forever Young" by Alphaville is about the Cold War. Idk how I never realized this before, but after listening to it just now I realized how many connections there were between the lyrics and the arms race during the Cold War. 

so I already loved this song before but now I've gained a whole new level of appreciation for it. the Cold War is my favorite period in US history. now I have a newfound respect for the song.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 5, 2020)

銭 ( ぜに ) is coin in japanese and is zeni in romaji. Suddenly all the currency zeny/zenny in some video games make sense now.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Nov 5, 2020)

Today I learned that black cats can "rust"!

If a black cat spends too much time in the sun, it's fur can begin to turn a muddy dark brown, but that's only temporary!


----------



## rianne (Nov 6, 2020)

I didn't know that Denver, Colorado (USA) had a pit bull ban — it's recently been overturned after 31 years.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just found out that the song "Forever Young" by Alphaville is about the Cold War. Idk how I never realized this before, but after listening to it just now I realized how many connections there were between the lyrics and the arms race during the Cold War.
> 
> so I already loved this song before but now I've gained a whole new level of appreciation for it. the Cold War is my favorite period in US history. now I have a newfound respect for the song.


Yeah, it's some interesting lyrics for sure : )

also apparently the salmon gear run gear is rotated like every other day tf lol


----------



## itsmxuse (Nov 6, 2020)

neoqueenserenity said:


> Today I learned that black cats can "rust"!
> 
> If a black cat spends too much time in the sun, it's fur can begin to turn a muddy dark brown, but that's only temporary!


I never knew that either! 
Makes sense as why my cat looked brown sometimes during the summer I suppose


----------



## Nefarious (Nov 8, 2020)

While searching for something to watch, I learned that Clifford the Big Red Dog got a 2020 reboot. It surprisingly doesn't look horrible animation wise and the art style is somewhat faithful to those of the original books. From diving into that rabbit hole I also learned that there's a live action film that was stated for release on the 13th of this month. It's pushed back to next year though.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 9, 2020)

I just learned that clicking on the location that a user puts as theirs will take you to google maps, where it will attempt to show that location! They don’t have my location tho lol


----------



## Dim (Nov 9, 2020)

how have I not known this?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I just learned that clicking on the location that a user puts as theirs will take you to google maps, where it will attempt to show that location! They don’t have my location tho lol


I wonder where Justin's a bully and Mino was right are located.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 10, 2020)

rianne said:


> I didn't know that Denver, Colorado (USA) had a pit bull ban — it's recently been overturned after 31 years.



wasn’t there a movie made about the ban?

Today I learned that Wendy’s has a secret burger called the meat cube that costs $15 or something and has 4 patties


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 10, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I wonder where Justin's a bully and Mino was right are located.



From Justin’s-a-bully-ville and Mino-was-right-town, of course.

—-

Today I learned more about slugs because I was curious about them.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2020)

Midoriya said:


> From Justin’s-a-bully-ville and Mino-was-right-town, of course.


Man, must be some military secrets because I can't find them, hm.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2020)

Apparently you can change between upper/lowercase letters in Word by just selecting the text you want to change and then press shift+F3. Need to fix my resumes since they are uppercase for some reason lmao


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 13, 2020)

I learned that Toronto is probably headed into a strict lockdown. I really hope this helps to flatten the curve like it did last time. The situation here is so much worse now than it was in the spring.


----------



## Imbri (Nov 13, 2020)

Went to get a DNA kit for my Dad ( he just got into Ancestry, and thinks the info I share from my DNA test is cool, so I think he'll like it), and did a bit of poking around, since I was there.

Anyway, found the draft card for my great-grandfather, and learned that he had blue eyes. The few pictures we have of him are b&w/sepia, so you can't tell, but I thought that was cool.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 14, 2020)

This was actually like a day or two ago but oops.

I didn't know the DOG GROOMERS I work at that has a DOG RELATED NAME also takes cats. There was a cat at work and I thought someone found it wandering and took it inside. Nope. Apparently the business also grooms and bathes cats as well.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 19, 2020)

Today I learned the boxes I use for storing old stationary (markers, pencil crayons, etc.) from elementary and high school are meant for storing photos. Mind-boggling. 


Spoiler: Photo box


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 20, 2020)

I've been studying Japanese for a little while now, but I recently learned something that I thought was interesting.

The word kimono comes from the verb "kiru" which means to wear and the noun "mono" which means thing. So a kimono is literally "a thing that you wear". I don't know why it took me so long to figure that out, but it didn't click until I saw the kanji for kimono.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm very wary of what plants I put on the ground in my room, incase my dog goes to smell them and tried to eat them.

Turns out my recently new Christmas Cacti I bought (according to ASPCA) aren't toxic to dogs. That being said, I'm still going to watch her around them if I put them low enough for her to get into or anywhere in her reach (she's a small dog but jumls on couches and stuff). Atleast I don't have to freak out if she does manage to eat them.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 24, 2020)

Learned that l will be a nobody on many things. I know no one here understands what l'm saying but that's the point xD

There. I was dare to do this. Now l must scratch this out xD


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Nov 24, 2020)

Michelangelo preferred to be a sculptor and was not pleased with being considered a painter and didn't like the thought of doing the Sistine Chapel

A school bully knocked out the front teeth of one of the Wright Brothers. Said bully would later be convicted as a serial killer with 12 confirmed bodies.

More time passed between the last Stegosaurus and the first T-Rex, than the time between the last T-Rex and the founding of YouTube.
More time passed between the forging of the first bronze sword and the first iron sword, than the time between the first iron sword and Apollo 11.
Cleopatra was closer in time to release of the first Animal Crossing game than the building of the pyramids.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 24, 2020)

When lizards shed their skin, they eat it.


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 24, 2020)

Only twenty five people have died from covid in New Zealand. 
Let that sink in.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Nov 24, 2020)

today i learned that my mom thinks i have a sad life (i may be over exaggerating this but she still said it) =,D


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 26, 2020)

Alaska's capital isn't Anchorage. It's some city I've never heard of called Juneau. The place looks pretty, but I was surprised since Anchorage seemed like such an obvious choice for a state capital.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 27, 2020)

Black friday collectibles exist?

and apparently the moon has earthquakes?

Moonquakes I guess?


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 27, 2020)

i learned of the existence of several cool speedrun tricks in breath of the wild. i didn't learn how to do them though, haha.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Nov 27, 2020)

today I learned my dreams are scientifically proven to be the weirdest thing on earth

No but really, today I learned I have weird af dreams o.o


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2021)

just realized that on the forum list of members whom are online, it is sorted top-to-bottom by when they were last seen online. for instance, my username was at the very top cause I had just refreshed the page, and the person at the bottom was online but was last seen (in other words, had last refreshed the page) 14 min prior.

idk how that never clicked w me considering I always knew it wasn't alphabetized so the order had to be for some other reason


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 4, 2021)

today i learned that cats only have four toes on their back feet, but 5 on the front

i have a cat and never noticed this lol


----------



## Bird_9 (Jan 4, 2021)

Omg today i learned that sometimes the best way to end a conversation/discussion is to stay quiet qnd apologize
Ive always sustained a lot more than the usual a discussion not because i want to 
But because i wrongly misunsertood that sonetimes a conversation is not about right or wrong but about divergent opinions and the best way to stop the confusion is to apologize and remain calmed and quiet


----------



## Mariah (Jan 7, 2021)

My parents have never heard the word “chain mail” in regards to medieval armor.


----------



## SublimeDonut (Jan 13, 2021)

heian/fujiwara period japanese ladies used to wear around 12 layers of dresses, coats and brocades, but it could be much more than that. the more layers, the more elegant she was considered.


----------



## Sgtpilki3742 (Jan 13, 2021)

I learnt today that a group of jellyfish is called a smack, and a thunder of hippopotamuses, 
Its the small things in life that makes me smile!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 14, 2021)

Today, I learned that you can rotate the Playstation logo to a vertical position on the PS2 slim, implying you can set the console on its side. It blew my mind since I've had this console for many years.


----------



## rianne (Jan 15, 2021)

The Korean pear is referred to as "bae." (배)


----------



## satine (Jan 15, 2021)

learned that my 2nd favorite celebrity (and longtime actor crush) is a cannibal serial killer-esque freak today. bunch of stuff he said and did remind me of my ex a lot so ive relapsed a little mental health wise...

definitely gonna change my profile pic once im done dealing with other mental health things y'all so pls don't come after me. was already tired before this so. this is fun

edit: nvmd lol changed it


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 16, 2021)

Today I learned that Armie Hammer has very eccentric hobbies


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 1, 2021)

TIL the snail is a close relative of the octopus (they're both mollusks)


----------



## mermaidshelf (Feb 2, 2021)

Not today but I learned that the word "meme" was coined by Richard Dawkins, whom many may recognize from this meme:






lololol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 3, 2021)

Today, I learned that $1000 Canadian dollar bills exist and were printed up to the year 2000. There is a twist, however, is that they are no longer considered legal tender meaning you can't use them.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2021)

Francis Ford Coppola used a REAL horse head in The GodFather.

Freaking so angry.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 8, 2021)

i learned that those sticky notes are called "post stick notes"

i feel so stupid, i've been calling them "post it notes" my whole life 
i've got really bad hearing to be fair lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 8, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> i learned that those sticky notes are called "post stick notes"
> 
> i feel so stupid, i've been calling them "post it notes" my whole life
> i've got really bad hearing to be fair lol



Hey, to be fair there _is _a brand of sticky notes that’s called Post-It! I call them post it notes too lol just like I call all tissues Kleenex’s even though that’s a specific brand name


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 11, 2021)

so i have been on this planet for almost 20 years and 14 of those years i spent playing pokemon
so how have i only just found out the dratini evolution line 



i thought it stopped at dragonair then dragonite just appeared somewhere lol
i'd say u learn something new everyday but i'm not convinced dragonite is a part of this


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 13, 2021)

Today I learned that apparently not everybody says _pencil crayons_.   They came up yesterday when I was talking to my friend and I mentioned that I have far too many pencil crayons for somebody who doesn't draw and she was like "???? Pencil crayons????" because she'd never heard the name I guess? D: She always grew up calling them_ coloured pencils _in the states.  I just figured the two names were always interchangeable everywhere, lol.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 13, 2021)

so i recently learned what tarot cards are, however it was only today that i learned tarot is pronouced "taro" and not "taroT" 



-Lumi- said:


> Today I learned that apparently not everybody says _pencil crayons_.   They came up yesterday when I was talking to my friend and I mentioned that I have far too many pencil crayons for somebody who doesn't draw and she was like "???? Pencil crayons????" because she'd never heard the name I guess? D: She always grew up calling them_ coloured pencils _in the states.  I just figured the two names were always interchangeable everywhere, lol.


omg i call them pencil crayons, i thought i was the only one lol


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 13, 2021)

Jam86 said:


> so i recently learned what tarot cards are, however it was only today that i learned tarot is pronouced "taro" and not "taroT"
> 
> 
> omg i call them pencil crayons, i thought i was the only one lol


 
o: Rest assured you are not the only one!! That's what everybody I know calls them here in Canada


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 13, 2021)

Sand dollars are living creatures that when alive are all black, you can barely just make out veins and the flower pattern, and have lots of little bristles on the its back to eat micro organisms. The sand dollars we see in sovieneir shops are dead corpses.

Also before someone goes 'what did you think they were, rocks?' YES. I did think they were pretty sand shell rock things created by the ocean, like, ya know, how OTHER shells are. Tbh thou I knew there was no way they were THAT bleached white in nature, I always figured it was like other shells, polished and cleaned.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Today I learned that apparently not everybody says _pencil crayons_.   They came up yesterday when I was talking to my friend and I mentioned that I have far too many pencil crayons for somebody who doesn't draw and she was like "???? Pencil crayons????" because she'd never heard the name I guess? D: She always grew up calling them_ coloured pencils _in the states.  I just figured the two names were always interchangeable everywhere, lol.


yeah we say coloured pencils here, if you mean coloured pencils, pencils. crayons are crayons but then we have like, baby drawing crayons(thick ones), oil pastel ones for more painting stuff etc. so yeah TIL too haha


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 14, 2021)

Today I learned that cats can randomly fall from the sky and severely injure you.






Fortunately, the guy survived this incident


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 15, 2021)

I just found out that that party garland stuff that you hang on walls, and the festive flags and things that you hang on walls, railings, etc. is actually called "bunting."


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 22, 2021)

TIL the German word for chopsticks is "essstäbchen." I can kinda get why there are three "s" in a row (essen+stäbchen, i think) but it's still ridiculous


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Feb 23, 2021)

Today I learned that Tiger Woods' real (first) name is "Eldrick".


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 24, 2021)

I learned that ducks’ beaks look like dog masks.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 2, 2021)

Today I learnt that the British English spelling of demeanor has a "u" in it...I live in New Zealand and we use British English but I've never seen it spelt with a "u" in my entire life lol


----------



## amemome (Mar 2, 2021)

I learned that at super tuna-specialty restaurants in Korea, they serve "tuna tears soju" which is tuna eye liquid (tears? something translucent, solid, and round?) put in a shot of soju. I was shocked.  

Apparently other things like fruit juice are added and only a tiny bit of the fish eye liquid is added so overall it tastes ok.


----------



## Poppies_92 (Mar 3, 2021)

I learned a little about global warming while watching Our Planet on Netflix. Half way through and its really sad and eye opening when looking at the real picture. This was lead me into looking into helping earth and our planets life


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 10, 2021)

I just found out that there was a Little Mermaid game released on the NES? I knew about The Lion King, Aladdin, Toy Story, etc. on the SNES/Genesis but I didn't know The Little Mermaid also got one?


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 11, 2021)

I learned that if you double tap “-“ twice on your phone/tablet, it turns into a longer dash as shown: —.


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 12, 2021)

Today I learned that white corn is far superior to kettle corn. I thought I've been having kettle corn with my gf and her brother every weekend when we get together and play Mario Party and . Got myself some and nope, that wasn't it. Too sweet. Off to the store to get the amazing white corn  I normally would just have butter popcorn but my world is changing.


----------



## Stella-Io (Mar 22, 2021)

Rkgk is a Japanese abbreviation for rakugaki, which roughly translates to 'rough sketch'.


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 23, 2021)

I learned that I really don’t want children of my own.
Jk I already knew that.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Mar 23, 2021)

Today I learned that the kanji for 1 and 2 is literally just a line or 2. (一 is 1 and 二 is 2)


----------



## Lightspring (Mar 23, 2021)

I learned that planting avocado seeds will not guarantee a tree with the exact same fruit as the seed it came from but rather, different versions that might taste worse.


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 24, 2021)

DinosaurDumpster said:


> Today I learned that the kanji for 1 and 2 is literally just a line or 2. (一 is 1 and 二 is 2)


And the kanji for 3 is similar but three horizontal lines. After that, they get a little less intuitive.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 24, 2021)

i'm learning how to program in Processing. never used that specific programming software i have programmed in Java before (pure suffering at the start but i managed to get good enough to pass my class at least) so i feel a little confident going into this.

anyway, i'm watching this guy who is really passionate about it on youtube and his videos help so much more to understand the basics than my lecturer's morning lecture today which was almost pure rambling.

this is the guy:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 8, 2021)

TIL that the player character whom I've only ever known by the name "Gold" from Pokemon GSC does in fact have an actual name like the other protagonists, and it's Ethan.


how am I just now figuring this out lmao


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 8, 2021)

Going along with the duck theme of a post on this page: I learned that male ducks are called drakes! Apparently female ducks are called either hens or just simply, ducks.


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 9, 2021)

I learned that Paul Ritter from Friday night dinner died RIP & Prince Phillip died today RIP
(Lovely bit of squirrel)


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 10, 2021)

Flea debris


----------



## absol (Apr 10, 2021)

til that prince philip founded the wwf


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 11, 2021)

Today I learned multi star systems with 3 or more stars are surprisingly common, and that they can have planets orbiting them. Apparently a couple systems might even have as many as 7 stars. 

Now I'm tempted to make a fictional planet orbiting 3 stars. I'm thinking of making it orbit around a pair of orange and red dwarf stars, themselves orbiting what's basically our sun after it has become a red giant. I'll have to do some more research in case the distant red giant ends up making the planet uninhabitable, but if that's not a problem this could be a fun project.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 11, 2021)

I learned that some people just aren’t as they seem and you can’t put too much trust in people you really don’t know.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 12, 2021)

Flamingos have a lifespan of about 40-60 years, and according to Wikipedia there was a captive greater flamingo who was at least 83 years old. I know other birds like parrots have extremely long lifespans but for some reason flamingos didn't seem like they'd be one of those birds.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 14, 2021)

l never knew this is how they did the scene. Interesting


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> TIL that the player character whom I've only ever known by the name "Gold" from Pokemon GSC does in fact have an actual name like the other protagonists, and it's Ethan.
> 
> 
> how am I just now figuring this out lmao


I didn't know about this either, I kinda thought it was some pre-made random name you could pick at start like the early games lol.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 15, 2021)

I learned that in Splatoon, Octarian AI aims differently depending on where the player's camera is facing. When the player is facing them, Octarians have almost perfect aim, however if the player is facing away from them, they will miss most of their shots. Interestingly, if the player jumps continuously the Octarians will miss all their shots. Most amusingly, flying enemies won't even fight you as long as you have your back turned to them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 15, 2021)

I finally figured out how to pronounce Worcestershire lol
it's "wu-stuh-shr" would've never guessed that 

also apparently cheese on toast is a common snack in the UK/Ireland, Australia and New Zealand, the Carribean and some Africa countries? I've literally never heard of it and it honestly sounds kinda weird, maybe a little bland (I suppose it's not too different from grilled cheese but I won't even eat that without tomato soup). maybe it's good with a little Worcestershire sauce!


----------



## LadyDestani (Apr 15, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> also apparently cheese on toast is a common snack in the UK/Ireland, Australia and New Zealand, the Carribean and some Africa countries?


I'm in the Southern US and I grew up on cheese toast. I love it!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 15, 2021)

Learned that Homestuck has a sequel and that it's an absolute hot mess. Also that Viz Media bought Homestuck and now the comic is somewhat broken since they changed mspaint adventure's url.

I wasn't as into it as others back in it's golden days, but seeing the state of Homestuck after the comic ended in 2016 is kind of really sad.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 16, 2021)

I knew l have 3k hours in ACNL but that data is just coming from the original version. When l added up welcom amiibo and original, l have total of 3,721 hours in New Leaf. Almost 4k...now l have a new mission to do is to get 4k.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 16, 2021)

Bacteriophages cannot attack humans and are actually beneficial viruses that attack bacteria.
They are highly specialised and one specific strain can kill superbugs like _E. coli. _

I was actually taught this a few months ago, since I'm doing a degree with microbiology aspects to it, but I guess I didn't pay proper attention until I watched a documentary lol


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 16, 2021)

The stand blow dryers at my place of work can adjust up and down, like the bar that holds it up.

I guess I kinda knew it, but forgot. I've literally never adjusted it before nor have I seen anyone do it before.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2021)

I learned how to play picross (nonograms) today!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 18, 2021)

Didn't necessarily learn it today but I learned that onions release a gas that makes nearby fruits/vegetables go off quicker. Pretty rude if you ask me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 19, 2021)

this has always been one of my favorite Spongebob scenes but I literally just realized_ he's cleaning the window as he slides across it????





_


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 19, 2021)

Actress Helen McCrory, known for her roles in Peaky Blinders and three Harry Potter films, has died of cancer at the age of 52


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 19, 2021)

YouTube ads taught me that cocoa powder is hydrophobic lol


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 20, 2021)

Ok I remember there was a thread about help swallowing pills.... it’s probably buried now so I’m posting it here

I was reviewing and reading my textbook the other day when I came across the chin tuck method for people with dysphasia to prevent aspiration. (Pointing your chin towards your chest when you swallow.) I decided to try it myself cause i was like it looks really weird does this actually work?? I’ve never tried swallowing anything with my chin pointing downwards... anyway I tried to take my pill that way and it worked so well? Like the pill just flew in so much easier than when I tried tilting my head back. It was just so weird and interesting.... I never had too much trouble taking pills but this method did seem to work a bit easier for me lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2021)

TIL the piece "Pictures at an Exhibition" actually was originally a solo piano piece composed by Mussorgsky in the 1860s. It was later arranged for orchestra by the man himself Maurice Ravel in 1922.

I never knew there was a piano arrangement, I'd only ever heard the orchestral version by Ravel. idk how considering I play piano for a living lol.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 22, 2021)

Today I learned that McDonald’s tried to sell pizza. It was called the McPizza and they started selling it in the late 1980’s, and stopped in 2000. The only McDonald’s that’s selling the McPizza as of now is in Florida. Maybe this is common knowledge but I didn’t know this because I was born way after all this happened.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Apr 27, 2021)

*I learned about how Capcom people who does monster hunter designed a monster to have ideas and this was way before the 1st mh game came out. Monster had sorta a creepy back story and he's huge and creepy looking sorta. But sadly they decided to not use that monster in the games. I wish it can be official monster some day. Unique l must say*


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 27, 2021)

learned how to edit loops on gifs


----------



## Giulsac (May 1, 2021)

I learn that an elephant seal looks like a bigger seal and not like a giant fish as I expected


----------



## 0ni (May 1, 2021)

I learned that a group of Unicorns is called a 'blessing', and that the Nintendo company was founded in 1889 and originally sold hand-painted playing cards.


----------



## Mariah (May 1, 2021)

My 89 year old grandmother is a huge fan of Schitt’s Creek.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 6, 2021)

Today I learned that LeVar Burton almost became a Catholic priest. He dropped out of seminary school to become an actor.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (May 6, 2021)

I watched a ted talk and learned about how important lighting is in animations and how it can set a mood and show how beautiful it can be


----------



## Sophie23 (May 8, 2021)

I learned About Japanese knotweed today I can see why people hate it lol XD 
And I know what the Covid test feels like now - I had the nose one done for the first time today and it was rather unpleasant


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 13, 2021)

I just realized today that Mike Myers was the actor who played Wayne in Wayne's World, and I immediately remembered that he's also the guy who voices Shrek 

also learned that the character Rufus in Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure was played by George Carlin himself?? how did I never realize that before??

also also just found out that apparently mattresses have a summer and winter side. I never realized this before but that's why my queen mattress has one side with an extra layer of cushioning on it, cause that's the winter side!


----------



## KatieLavender (May 15, 2021)

i learnt how freaking difficult terraforming is lmao


----------



## Croconaw (May 15, 2021)

I learned that the Greyhound bus cut all service in Canada. (I am really into traveling, okay)


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2021)

I learnt that green ants can really hurt Koalas


----------



## Corrie (May 17, 2021)

I learned that both judgment and judgement are correct spellings of the word, one is just American spelling and the other is British spelling. I always thought judgment was wrong.


----------



## Cirice (May 17, 2021)

Today I learnt that western and Asian fountain pens nibs size have different standards just like clothing. A medium Japanese fountain pen nib is a fine western nib.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (May 19, 2021)

Today I learned about the term semantic satiation, which is that thing you do when you repeat a word so much that it feels like nonsense.


----------



## Croconaw (May 19, 2021)

I learned that not everyone is going to like you and that’s okay... You don’t have to dwell on those that don’t matter. You can put your energy into more positive things and surround yourself with people who care about you. We were literally taught at a young age that if we don’t have anything nice to say, don’t say it. Most people can’t follow that simple rule and feel the need to throw in their two cents where they think it’s needed...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 19, 2021)

just learned that apparently Yahoo Answers shut down on May 4th of this year. RIP to a true legend.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 19, 2021)

What I've learned about what has happened so far is that I cannot change anyone but myself. That is the most important thing I've learned through this whole experience. Its complicated these days. I am just going through a personality crisis at this point. I don't know what describes my personality. I am just "all over the place" its really hard to say.


----------



## Croconaw (May 30, 2021)

I learned that the people worth having in your life will not judge you for the flaws you think you have.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> just learned that apparently Yahoo Answers shut down on May 4th of this year. RIP to a true legend.


yes am i gregant or am i okay?

big RIP, though I heard some peeps were archiving it, hope they do that **** was golden.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 3, 2021)

Today I learned how the HEMI engine got its name (because of the hemisphere-shaped combustion chambers) and got a brief overview of how it works.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 3, 2021)

Enough Benadryl can knock you out, even when a meth head in having a freak out in the next room.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jun 4, 2021)

I was toying around with a Gematria calculator, and I learned that "Chris Cornell" and "murdered" have the same number/value. His death was ruled a "suicide", but suspicion exists that someone may have actually murdered him. That's what makes this little coincidence interesting to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2021)

just realized I share a birthday with the GBA's North American release


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 12, 2021)

learned something new!

the reason why the plural of goose is "geese" but the plural of moose is "moose" is because goose is derived from an old germanic word with undergoes strong declension (such as with tooth/teeth and foot/feet), whereas moose is a native american word and simply does not have a plural form.

this actually makes the whole strong/weak verb system which I learned in my German class easier to understand, cause a strong verb is a verb which declines internally/irregularly whereas a weak verb is a verb which undergoes suffixation of some kind. there may be exceptions to this, I'm no language genius, but this is still an interesting thing to find out about!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 24, 2021)

Someone I work with is allergic to chocolate which affects him by non-stop sneezing, apparently the darker the chocolate the worse the sneezing gets. Easter, Halloween and Christmas must be horrible for him.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 24, 2021)

I learned that black and white are neutral colors and cool colors are greens, blues and purples. I think I learned a little about it in an art class or two I took as a kid and in high school but I didn’t retain it or learn to apply it. Honestly, still not sure what to do with this aside from trying what a friend suggested out to fix a mistake I made (stick with cooler colors, though Idk how to make it work with the areas I’m basing the part on).


----------



## VernalLapin (Jun 25, 2021)

-


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jun 25, 2021)

Today while playing Smash, I learned Inkling can always reload her ink as long as you block first...


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 26, 2021)

VernalLapin said:


> The Japanese word for dinosaur is made up of kanji meaning “fear” and “dragon”.


Yup, there's a lot of kanjis made up like that, quite interesting indeed 

Also randomly but UK sizes are definitely bigger than US sizes in most cases, at least on my body. And US unisex t-shirts are very large, lol.


----------



## xara (Jun 27, 2021)

today i learnt that a dolphin’s snout is called a rostrum!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 27, 2021)

Well, today I learned that "Play Dough Icecream" is a real thing and not just the toy.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jun 27, 2021)

The antenna moves. I didn’t  know 
So cool.


----------



## Merielle (Jun 29, 2021)

Today I learned (thanks to New Horizons) that sea grapes are edible!  I'd just assumed they wouldn't be, for some reason.  They actually sound really good; I'd like to try some in the future.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 29, 2021)

Yesterday when I was thinking about posting some pictures of my cats on twitter, I found out that I can post the live version as a gif. I posted them as regular pictures though and later deleted them since what I wrote with them was kinda dumb in my opinion.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 29, 2021)

This was awhile back, but just thought I share, but I learned that I can just send an email to myself, so now when I transfer pictures or artwork from my iPad, I can send myself a email with my iPad and then go into my email on the computer to save it.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 29, 2021)

Today I learned a new word. Pulchritude means beauty. I don't see myself using it very often, but I love adding to my vocabulary.


----------



## VernalLapin (Jul 1, 2021)

-


----------



## xara (Jul 5, 2021)

this was actually a few days ago, but i’ve learnt that the plural of sheep is literally just,, sheep lol. was wondering why my phone was telling me that “sheeps” was incorrect.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jul 5, 2021)

I’ve been at my work for 5 years today!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2021)

There are way too many kinds of sleeping pillows apparently. I basically more or less only use those shaping neck pillows that forms after your head/neck but.. still like how many are there lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2021)

You can microwave frozen french fries apparently. And a baking sheet is like.. large plate for the oven?? I totally thought it was that thin paper you put on those large things LOL.


----------



## Merielle (Jul 8, 2021)

Learned a little bit about vivid metallic ground beetles after what I'm fairly certain was one crawled across my foot while I was at my desk.  This was initially _terrifying_, but after I managed to catch the little fella in a cup, he seemed much less threatening and was quite pretty, really.  They seem to come in a few colors, but I think this one was probably either the bronze or copper variety?  He had kind of a rainbow shimmer to him, like the one in the linked photo.  This one also had some small white markings on his rear that I couldn't find any mention or pictures of?  Wondering if it's a gender-identifier or something.  Any beetle experts around?
We've had a lot of millipedes around the house, so that might've attracted him, since they're apparently hunters who will go after those.  I also learned that I was quite lucky he didn't decide to cause a literal stink in self-defense, which I'm very thankful for.

EDIT: Upon further research, I believe he was actually a Carolina metallic tiger beetle!  It has the _exact_ white rear markings and legs/jaws of the little guy who crawled on me.  They're often hunted by collectors for their unique coloration, apparently.


----------



## xara (Jul 9, 2021)

i actually learnt lots of new stuff today thanks to an askreddit thread (i fact-checked dw), so here’s some of the facts that stood out to me the most;

• avocados and peppers aren’t vegetables - they’re fruits. berries, to be exact.
• pepsi‘s original name was brad’s drink. 
• tiffany is a medieval name.
• fingernails grow at the same rate that continents move.
• humans are the only species on earth that have a chin.
• harvard university existed before calculus was invented.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 9, 2021)

Literally just found out that there is an expand modifier to the paint bucket tool in Medibang that makes it so that those fringey white areas dont appear when you fill in an area. I wish I had known this earlier cause that has been bothering me for way too long


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 10, 2021)

Me and my best friend mixed some of our favorite LoL champions long time ago together, so I got named "Rivali" and I named him "Rivoli".. today I learned that there is a street in France called "Rue de Rivoli" and in Italy there is even a town named "Rivoli".. I thought that was pretty funny, as we never heard about this before v:


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 10, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Literally just found out that there is an expand modifier to the paint bucket tool in Medibang that makes it so that those fringey white areas dont appear when you fill in an area. I wish I had known this earlier cause that has been bothering me for way too long


Ughhh I hate this when you get those frapped off white fringed edges, like just fill goddamnit. Gotta check if there are some better option like this for Firealpaca.


----------



## xara (Jul 26, 2021)

i learnt about highway hypnosis yesterday — that if you’re tired, driving down a route that you have taken time and time again, etc, your brain can just... decide that it’s not worth remembering and block it out, resulting in you driving anywhere between a short distance to hundreds of miles without having any memory of doing so, but still managing to arrive at the correct destination. o_0


----------



## GuerreraD (Jul 26, 2021)

Today I learned that there are more tigers in captivity in the USA (around 5000) than in the wild in the rest of the world (around 3200) .


----------



## Merielle (Jul 27, 2021)

I've often wondered where the term "boba tea" came from and decided to look it up today.  I'd assumed it was either because it sounds vaguely like "bubble", or that it might actually mean bubble.  

It is neither of those things.  

...Definitely gonna stick to calling it bubble tea.


----------



## maria110 (Jul 27, 2021)

I was reading the tattoo thread and learned there is an art form called American Traditional Tattoos.  So I'm reading about them now.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 28, 2021)

xara said:


> i learnt about highway hypnosis yesterday — that if you’re tired, driving down a route that you have taken time and time again, etc, your brain can just... decide that it’s not worth remembering and block it out, resulting in you driving anywhere between a short distance to hundreds of miles without having any memory of doing so, but still managing to arrive at the correct destination. o_0


This is a real thing and I've had it happen a lot of times when I used to drive long stretches of roads that did not change, were just straight for miles, there weren't any cars around, and fields and fields of the same crops. So it's like one continuous blur of the same stuff. I would just snap out of it and wouldn't recollect anything. After the first few times I made a habit out of it to stay as focused as I could because I didn't want to be driving with my mind shut off.


----------



## Holla (Jul 28, 2021)

Today I learned that the Red Star Fragment was actually the third least sold Star Fragment collectible at the Bell Tree Fair 2020.

Only the White and Purple Star Fragment had less sales.

For those that are curious:




 79


 86


 93


 107


 108


 149


 188


----------



## Merielle (Jul 31, 2021)

Today I learned how to use an air fryer!  It was really easy to use, actually, aside from the fact that it wasn't actually plugged in when I first started trying to use it.  So I also learned to make sure that things are actually plugged in first.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 19, 2021)

TIL the actual name of those japanese snow bunnies is "yukiusagi"


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2021)

Some book publishers/sellers etc. wrap their books really tight which sucks because it's big pain taking the plastic off which might make you poke the book with a pencil or scissors... not good.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 21, 2021)

TIL you can convert genesys crystals in Genshin Impact into primogems by hitting the plus button next to genesys crystals when in the shop.  I’m not sure how it took me this long to learn this, but


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 22, 2021)

I learned that apparently poodles are hypoallergenic. I didn’t know this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I learned that apparently poodles are hypoallergenic. I didn’t know this.


well no dog is 100% hypoallergenic since they all have dander, even dogs with minimal or no fur have dander. but poodles have minimal shedding, which means their dander doesn't spread as much, and if someone wants a dog that spreads minimal dander then low shedding dogs are best.


I just found out that those pitcher things used for drinks at restaurants and dining events are called "carafes". I always just called them pitchers lol


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2021)

Apparently there is dolma(des) festival in Armenia, I need to go lol!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 31, 2021)

Every New Years is always the same. Always hoping for a good change in the new year and in the end it turns out to be the same old thing.


----------



## GuerreraD (Dec 31, 2021)

Oh my, oh my, OH MY!! 
I've just watched this short fan-movie about "JUMANJI level one", and let me tell you, I kinda expected it to be a fiasco because well, with all due respect but usually fanmade movies are pretty bad in my experience. But this was isn't, it was actually very good! So that's one of the things that I've learned today, that fan-movies can in fact be great.
So please, go watch it. Not only for the fun of it, but also because it's linked to a charity for sick children. I didn't know about them maybe you do, it's *Anchors*.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 7, 2022)

Werewolf skinny pigs

It's a weird lookin guinea pig


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 7, 2022)

I learned this a week or so ago but apparently you can use the fabric of a specific kind of reusable shopping bag to act as a sort of filter for homemade face masks! As long as it's polypropylene fabric without any kind of plastic coating, you can use it.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 7, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> Werewolf skinny pigs
> 
> It's a weird lookin guinea pig


I did not know these existed so I also learned something new today. They're very cute!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2022)

I learned today why when playing Paper Mario on NSO, having Watt set as your partner when you get a game over crashes the game and makes players lose most, if not all, their save progress.

it's basically like this:
- in the NSO version of the game, the devs included a line of code that causes the game to lag in certain parts, like the pause menu, the Lava Piranha fight, and the game over screen. nobody has any idea why they did this, and it doesn't seem to serve any useful purpose, not even for performance reasons.
- Watt is the only partner character that has particle effects (those little floating lightning bolts) and that's what causes the game to crash with this line of code.
- there was another line of code implemented into the Japanese version of the game which prevents this crash, but somehow the devs broke this code in the US version so it doesn't work.
- regarding the loss of save data, the NSO app doesn't permanently save game data until the app is closed, and it won't save it at all when the app crashes. so if you play a while, save your game, and then experience a crash, your save will go back to the save point _before _the last save you did. 
(this actually happens with all NSO N64 titles, but it's more obvious with Paper Mario because the crash can be executed so easily)
- if you close out of the app before the crash happens you won't lose save data because it was closed properly.
- also if you use a save state, those are immediately written to permanent memory unlike a regular save so you won't lose your dats there even if a crash occurs.
- if you use a hacked switch to remove the lag code from the game the crash doesn't occur. 

did you catch all that? hopefully. does it many any sense at all? probably not.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 12, 2022)

I learned what winnowing means... kind of.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 12, 2022)

FER-MIN-ATE

NOT FERMENT


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 12, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> FER-MIN-ATE
> 
> NOT FERMENT


lmao I tried looking this up and 80% of articles still say ferment/fermented


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 12, 2022)

I was today years old when I found out there's a Bob the Builder version of Mambo No. 5.  Just typing that sentence is surreal.  It was even more of a shock considering it was part of a music mashup and very often they contain bizarre titles and thumbnails so I was not prepared.  Please watch this so your ears and eyes can be as cursed as mine.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 13, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> lmao I tried looking this up and 80% of articles still say ferment/fermented



Lol it's a dog grooming thing

Ferminate is to use a ferminator brush type thing to get out the dead extra undercoat on long haired breeds of dogs like Huskies, German Shepards, Collies, Goldens, ect...

I tend to pronounce things wrong, so for like a year when someone asked me to brush the dogs undercoat, I would say they wanted me to ferment the dog, instead of ferminate. Like the proper word. No one corrected me (until recently) so forever now I would say I'm fementing a dog.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 13, 2022)

Stella-Io said:


> Lol it's a dog grooming thing
> 
> Ferminate is to use a ferminator brush type thing to get out the dead extra undercoat on long haired breeds of dogs like Huskies, German Shepards, Collies, Goldens, ect...
> 
> I tend to pronounce things wrong, so for like a year when someone asked me to brush the dogs undercoat, I would say they wanted me to ferment the dog, instead of ferminate. Like the proper word. No one corrected me (until recently) so forever now I would say I'm fementing a dog.


OHHHHH I didn't realize that was a thing lol. glad you figured out the right way to say it. I would prob be really confused if someone said they were fermenting their dog


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 14, 2022)

Today I learned that Proscriptor McGovern released a new album back in November of last year with his new incarnation of Absu (how I wasn't aware of this until just now, I'm not sure). I'm going to have to give it a listen when I can.



Spoiler: Pretty Cool Artwork


----------



## Beanz (Jan 14, 2022)

i learned that background isn’t spelled “backround.” whenever i typed that out i always wondered why it was red underlined. i’ve spent my whole life spelling it the wrong way, im so stupid.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 15, 2022)

Beanz said:


> i learned that background isn’t spelled “backround.” whenever i typed that out i always wondered why it was red underlined. i’ve spent my whole life spelling it the wrong way, im so stupid.



BIG SAME. Like, backround makes sense to me too. BackGround I guess would make sense but idk, to me backRound no G makes sense. It's not the bottom, it's what's behind, so ground doesn't sound right.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 15, 2022)

I learned that gyroid fragments can get washed up on your beach in NH. :0


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 15, 2022)

I learned that the Autopolis International Racing Course is an actual race track in real life. I always thought it was fictional for some reason. It's pretty obscure too, so it rarely gets talked about aside from a few things here and there.


----------



## vanivon (Jan 15, 2022)

i already knew this one but i love sharing this fun fact so it can be an “I learned something new today!” for everyone else:

Catching and keeping female Dungeness crab is illegal! especially regarding commercial crabbing, but it’s not really allowed in general in most areas. this means that every time you catch a Dungeness crab in ACNH there is a 50% chance you are partaking in illegal crabbing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 15, 2022)

I just found out that Shigeru Miyamoto regards the Tox Box (that giant box enemy in Shifting Sand Land and the Toy Time Galaxy/Stone Cyclone Galaxy) as one of his greatest designs, going as far as to call it a "masterpiece", because it succeeds in fulfilling his video game philosophy: "making gameplay mechanics clear and quickly understood at a first glance."







I just can't believe it. apparently the Tox Box is actually the definition of perfection. this is an incredible discovery, my childhood is now complete.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 15, 2022



vanivon said:


> this means that every time you catch a Dungeness crab in ACNH there is a 50% chance you are partaking in illegal crabbing


another incredible discovery, thank you for sharing this info. I always wanted to break the law in animal crossing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2022)

just found out that Taylor Swift's middle name is Alison. interesting


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 18, 2022)

Today I learned how to be a construction worker .

I took down a kitchen cabinets yesterday with the help of my mom. We are both tiny and 5 feet tall, with no construction experience. Overall it went well. Someone was giving them a way for free if you came and took them down. We borrowed my dad’s van and his tools and just winged it. The people whose house we got them from were very impressed with us. I needed new cabinets for a house, and the quotes to buy new ones were ridiculous. These were free.

Anyways, now I’m a self certified handy woman. Let’s add that to my resume.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 18, 2022)

I learned today that the only cars that were built with V5 engines were Volkswagen VR5 cars built between 1997-2006, and they're very uncommon. my car just happens to be a 2007 Beetle and she has a V5 engine sooooo that's cool!


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Jan 24, 2022)

i made a working fourier based drawing tool on desmos, here is the results of using this to draw a capital I.






	Post automatically merged: Jan 24, 2022



Aneesh1729 said:


> i made a working fourier based drawing tool on desmos, here is the results of using this to draw a capital I.


its all done automatically by the way, so don't worry about efficiency. i didn't have to get my hands dirty at all plotting the points myself, i just had that blue point there act as a cursor of sorts and told the computer to add the cursor position to a  point list i stored off screen every 300 ms, and then used a mathematical formula to fit a curve to the points


----------



## Merielle (Jan 27, 2022)

Today I learned that tuxedo/black and white cats are the least adopted color, even a bit less than black cats.  I kind of thought they were fairly popular, but apparently they're usually adopted less because it's a very common coloration for cats to have.  Gonna give my tuxie a hug next time I see him.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 28, 2022)

I never noticed the login thing on here under the device names. How did i missed that.


Wow it's a short time until you're automatically logged out but i like it.
Also i accidentally hit "forget this device"


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2022)

There are PokéStops in PoGo that are sponsored by Circle K and gives you candy discounts in their stores


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 30, 2022)

I just found out that there's a video of a "no music" version of the song We Don't Talk About Bruno. It sounds pretty strange, not gonna lie.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 31, 2022)

Merielle said:


> Today I learned that tuxedo/black and white cats are the least adopted color, even a bit less than black cats.  I kind of thought they were fairly popular, but apparently they're usually adopted less because it's a very common coloration for cats to have.  Gonna give my tuxie a hug next time I see him.


give him a hug for me too!! I don't have one rn but we used to have a few tuxedo kitties and I loved every one of them ☺


today I learned that some manuals refer to thwomps as "thwomp traps" lol why tho


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 31, 2022)

I feel silly because I use Microsoft Office programs all the time for work, but today I learned that if you double click the Format Painter tool you can use it multiple times in a row. Just click it again to turn it off. And here I've been clicking it for each and every cell, word, or phrase that I wanted to use it on. From now on, I can save a few clicks.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 5, 2022)

today I found out that the Spindel is called "Walzen-Walter" in German, and it comes from Walze (barrel) and the name Walter.

so now I'm just laughing my head off imagining this thing being called Walter


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 5, 2022)

I learned that I could say "Lumos" on my phone and the light would turn on. Also, I could say "Nox" and the light was off. Extremely interesting!


----------



## allainah (Feb 5, 2022)

DaisyFan said:


> I learned that I could say "Lumos" on my phone and the light would turn on. Also, I could say "Nox" and the light was off. Extremely interesting!


just tried this on my phone and it worked! such a cool lil detail


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2022)

TIL you can buy toilet paper at office depot lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> TIL you can buy toilet paper at office depot lmao


Not surprised, they got such weird stuff LOL. I guess it's good if you're close to that but no toilet lmao


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 10, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> TIL you can buy toilet paper at office depot lmao


Sometimes you run out of paper and still got to print.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 11, 2022)

That the two pairs of winter gloves I bought last month have a different type of stitching on the thumb and index fingertip so that I can use my phone without having to take my gloves off in cold weather.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 11, 2022)

Lately I've been trying to learn how to type without looking at the keyboard (I'm actually doing it right now), and my dad gave me a good tip. So ever noticed the little indents on the F and J keys? Well, you're supposed to place your fingers on certain keys (A, S, D, and F for left hand; J, K, L, and the [semi-] colon for right), and then you just have to move your fingers slightly for the rest of the keys. I'm not sure why typing  on a keyboard is really important, but it's a skill I'd like to master regardless.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Lately I've been trying to learn how to type without looking at the keyboard (I'm actually doing it right now), and my dad gave me a good tip. So ever noticed the little indents on the F and J keys? Well, you're supposed to place your fingers on certain keys (A, S, D, and F for left hand; J, K, L, and the [semi-] colon for right), and then you just have to move your fingers slightly for the rest of the keys. I'm not sure why typing  on a keyboard is really important, but it's a skill I'd like to master regardless.


Hi! Learning to type without looking at a keyboard is just something you learn after a while. I find it necessary to memorize the entire keyboard by memory. (which I’ve done, it’s just one of those useless skills I know.) I memorized portions of the keyboard and I just know what order they go in. For example “QWERTY” and the rest is “UIOP” . The home-row is the most important row. My keyboarding teacher in school told me to think the “GH” stands for “Guitar Hero.” That little detail helped me. The bottom row was the hardest for me but I memorized that one in particular just out of habit.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Lately I've been trying to learn how to type without looking at the keyboard (I'm actually doing it right now), and my dad gave me a good tip. So ever noticed the little indents on the F and J keys? Well, you're supposed to place your fingers on certain keys (A, S, D, and F for left hand; J, K, L, and the [semi-] colon for right), and then you just have to move your fingers slightly for the rest of the keys. I'm not sure why typing  on a keyboard is really important, but it's a skill I'd like to master regardless.





Croconaw said:


> Hi! Learning to type without looking at a keyboard is just something you learn after a while. I find it necessary to memorize the entire keyboard by memory. (which I’ve done, it’s just one of those useless skills I know.) I memorized portions of the keyboard and I just know what order they go in. For example “QWERTY” and the rest is “UIOP” . The home-row is the most important row. My keyboarding teacher in school told me to think the “GH” stands for “Guitar Hero.” That little detail helped me. The bottom row was the hardest for me but I memorized that one in particular just out of habit.


fun fact, I learned to type by playing in the KinzChat Plus chatroom on Webkinz lmaooooo

I also only use my three middle fingers on each hand to type, I never use my thumb or pinky but I can type like 70 WPM so I don't care to learn how to use all fingers lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 12, 2022)

TIL that Waluigi is also a non-binary icon, I was playing Mario Party Superstars last night and I landed on chance time and Toad said "Waluigi will now trade their coins with Wario!" and my immediate reaction was "wow even Waluigi uses they/them pronouns"


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 12, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> TIL that Waluigi is also a non-binary icon, I was playing Mario Party Superstars last night and I landed on chance time and Toad said "Waluigi will now trade their coins with Wario!" and my immediate reaction was "wow even Waluigi uses they/them pronouns"


That's so cool to hear, I didn't know that! I also found out that a character from a cartoon I like is non-binary as well. Wakko Warner from Animaniacs is non-binary, since in one of the comics they state their gender as 'other'. (Not sure about the pronouns though, so I'll go with they/them.)


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

I didn’t actually know that posts in the basement added to your post count. I know posts In there don’t give you bells, but it’s interesting how it does add to your post count!  I feel strange that I didn’t know about that until I checked.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 3, 2022)

What I learned according to my therapist is that people have become way too sensitive and its hard to even open up because those people never experience depression like I do. The best thing to do is to do things that I feel comfortable with and cut out those toxic people from my life because I deserve better than they do.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> What I learned according to my therapist is that people have become way too sensitive and its hard to even open up because those people never experience depression like I do. The best thing to do is to do things that I feel comfortable with and cut out those toxic people from my life because I deserve better than they do.


I think problems come from people thinking they know what others are going through. You really don’t unless you walk in their shoes. The later you get in life the easier it is to cut toxic people out of your life. I understand it’s hard to open up but don’t close yourself off too much that you’re just completely distant. It’s good to trust in others but not so much that you hurt yourself. Holding emotions in is also unhealthy.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Mar 3, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I think problems come from people thinking they know what others are going through. You really don’t unless you walk in their shoes. The later you get in life the easier it is to cut toxic people out of your life. I understand it’s hard to open up but don’t close yourself off too much that you’re just completely distant. It’s good to trust in others but not so much that you hurt yourself. Holding emotions in is also unhealthy.


Right now I have no friends in real life. Also I am trying my best to tell myself that there are good people in the world, but its the fact that I grew up in a toxic environment with bad people so its one of the reasons why I have a spoiled mindset. Its taking a long time to recover, but I am slowly getting there.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)

I learned that in New Leaf you can open your menu by pressing the X button. How did I not know of this until now? :0


----------



## gigii (Mar 4, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I learned that in New Leaf you can open your menu by pressing the X button. How did I not know of this until now? :0


i feel like every 1 should know this lol

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2022

that in acnl you can get two 1 person beds put them next to each other and roll like in the two person bed omg-


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 4, 2022)

I learned that when you listen to the Windmill Hut Theme (aka Song of Storms) with headphones, it goes from one side to another... Sort of like it's spinning around like a windmill. Very cool! I actually knew this a long time ago, but I really wanted to share it.

I even provided a video to showcase it. You don't have to listen to the full 10 hours btw, haha.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 5, 2022)

Just learned that coelacanth plushies exist. I want one so badly.



Spoiler


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 5, 2022)

TIL that Disney's live action remake of Mulan from 2020 had a budget of $200 million and only brought in $66.8 million worldwide. I suppose it's probably mostly bc it was only on Disney Plus for an outrageous fee of $30 to view at home, but I also like to think that many people realized it really just isn't a good movie at all lol.

idk if Disney is still making live action "remake" films but I really wish they would stop.


edit: I just found out that the 66.8 million does not in fact include revenue from Disney Plus. even with that revenue included it still only grossed about half of its total budget.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 6, 2022)

I found out that you can make music in Ocarina of Time + Majora's Mask using the instruments that Link has! There are already five notes that you can play, but you can also change the pitch. I've been tinkering with it for a bit, and learned how to play a tidbit Saria's Song! The fact that I was able to figure it out myself appals me.

I found some videos of someone playing Song of Storms with this mechanic! (And yes, it works for both N64 and 3DS versions!)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2022)

^ I used to do that all the time on OOT on the N64, I'm a musician so when I figured out I could do that ofc I messed around with it forever lol


I finally learned what the rest of the questions are on Mrs Puff's oral exam:


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 15, 2022)

TIL what oxytocin is! It's the chemical released in your brain when someone hugs you. :] There are two other prime examples, but the Fox Censors won't allow it I don't think I'm allowed to say it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 19, 2022)

TIL there's a very strange glitch in Super Mario 64 that can only be pulled off with precise positioning and triggers. basically if you walk near the left side of front door of the mansion in Big Boo's Haunt (where the "indoors" sound is triggered) and a Boo laugh plays at the exact same time, the filter that normally makes it high pitched is not applied and thus the "normal" sound effect is played, which is a deep version of the Boo laugh (or a higher pitched Bowser laugh, since they both use the same sound effect).

I've played SM64 for years and I'm just now learning that this glitch exists, I would love to try to trigger it myself but it seems like it would be pretty hard to do.

here's a video of someone accidentally encountering it during a speedrun (language warning!)


----------



## LadyDestani (Mar 19, 2022)

This wasn't today, but Wednesday I learned about Boxing Day. I knew it was a British holiday on the day after Christmas but I never knew what it symbolized. Apparently, it originated as a day when the upper class would box up the things they didn't need anymore and give them to the household staff.


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 19, 2022)

TIL that traded Pokemon will still obey you as long as they haven't hatched from an egg yet.  Not sure why I didn't know that already...


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 20, 2022)

I learnt many new things about driving today because I'm finally going for my license.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 20, 2022)

TIL that the Animaniacs song "The Senses" is based off the tune/melody of "The Irish Ballad". Well, the majority of Animaniacs songs borrow tunes from other songs, but I find this one more interesting. Of course, The Irish Ballad is a lot darker than the latter.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2022)

Learned that you can just right-click the Neomail image on your user lookup to get the link for someone to send you a neomail LOL.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 23, 2022)

I found out that "goober peas" is another word for "peanuts" and the reason why peanuts are called goobers is this:

"A peanut is a legume, not a nut. It was first propogated in South America, then exported to Asia, Europe and Africa. The peanut proved very popular in Africa, and it was African slaves who brought the peanut to the southern United States. *The term goober is derived from the Kongo word, nguba*."


so now the name Goofy Goober makes total sense bc he's literally a goober


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 24, 2022)

Potatoes can be very poisonous and deadly. Although this is only if they are rotten. I would never eat a rotting potato anyway. Just be sure to eat them when they are fresh.

@xSuperMario64x I already knew this, but peanuts grow underground in clusters. Sort of like potatoes are the bulbs underground. Imagine how many peanut plants you'd need to grow just to make one bag. And somehow they're so cheap. Feels like it should be the other way around, but they must grow fast.

What you mentioned though is a very nice bit of information! It's crazy how a lot of words come from mis-translations.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 25, 2022)

Today I learned that there are still two Dog Man books that I have yet to read, _Grime and Punishment _and_ Mothering Heights_. I really need these two books ASAP.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 26, 2022)

Today I learned that if your looking for a song but you don't remember the name/artist and/or you can't get the song for someone to listen to then if you just google one of the lyrics google will probably give you the song

I was looking for the name of a song I heard in a music video years ago but I don't recall the name nor the artist and I couldn't get what the song sounds like for someone to listen to, and sometimes I can figure out what a song is called by what the lyrics reference a lot but this time I couldn't really think of what it might be called because of the lyrics _however _I did remember several lyrics lines of the song so I googled one of the lyrics and google gave me the song right away


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 26, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Today I learned that if your looking for a song but you don't remember the name/artist and/or you can't get the song for someone to listen to then if you just google one of the lyrics google will probably give you the song
> 
> I was looking for the name of a song I heard in a music video years ago but I don't recall the name nor the artist and I couldn't get what the song sounds like for someone to listen to, and sometimes I can figure out what a song is called by what the lyrics reference a lot but this time I couldn't really think of what it might be called because of the lyrics _however _I did remember several lyrics lines of the song so I googled one of the lyrics and google gave me the song right away


*cries in classical music with no lyrics*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I found out that "goober peas" is another word for "peanuts" and the reason why peanuts are called goobers is this:
> 
> "A peanut is a legume, not a nut. It was first propogated in South America, then exported to Asia, Europe and Africa. The peanut proved very popular in Africa, and it was African slaves who brought the peanut to the southern United States. *The term goober is derived from the Kongo word, nguba*."
> 
> ...


Why don't we call them goober peas instead of peanuts, we literally call them "earth nuts" here which make 0 sense either lol. But yeah interesting :0


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 26, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Why don't we call them goober peas instead of peanuts, we literally call them "earth nuts" here which make 0 sense either lol. But yeah interesting :0


There's an old time song Goober peas from in-around the American Civil War. It's basically about the Confederate soldiers not having anything to eat besides peanuts.



xSuperMario64x said:


> *cries in classical music with no lyrics*


*Types in dun-dun-dun-dun dun-dun-dun dun-dun-dun frantically.*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> There's an old time song Goober peas from in-around the American Civil War. It's basically about the Confederate soldiers not having anything to eat besides peanuts.


That kinda sucks, oh well hopefully someone can come up with a better non-nut related name still.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 27, 2022)

Girl Scouts discontinued the best cookies, Savannah Smiles. Literally ruined my day. I went to Walmart just to buy some today and was planning on getting at least 5 boxes, but nope. They did it to "stay relevant." So my happiness and the only joy I would've gotten today was canceled so Girl Scouts could stay hip and trendy? Smh. Anyways, yep. I learned that today.

@ZeldaCrossing64 My little brother loves that book series lol. Every time I talk to him, he goes on rants about how good they are. I'm pretty sure he's read them all.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Mar 27, 2022)

vinnie said:


> Girl Scouts discontinued the best cookies, Savannah Smiles. Literally ruined my day. I went to Walmart just to buy some today and was planning on getting at least 5 boxes, but nope. They did it to "stay relevant." So my happiness and the only joy I would've gotten today was canceled so Girl Scouts could stay hip and trendy? Smh. Anyways, yep. I learned that today.
> 
> @ZeldaCrossing64 My little brother loves that book series lol. Every time I talk to him, he goes on rants about how good they are. I'm pretty sure he's read them all.


I'm assuming you're talking about Dog Man? If that's the case, I can def agree on it being really good. XD
And I am sorry to hear that Girl Scouts has discontinued those particular cookies you seem to enjoy. :[


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2022)

Unless you live in a crazy hot climate, you do not need a heat shield on your car. If it's falling off, just rip it off. You'll survive.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Mar 28, 2022)

today i learned that star fruit is a real thing





... i thought it was a made up fruit in Stardew Valley


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 28, 2022)

Today I learned that your phone actually has a dark mode. I can’t believe I didn’t know until today and I changed it. I feel dumb for not knowing about this sooner, lmao.


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Today I learned that if your looking for a song but you don't remember the name/artist and/or you can't get the song for someone to listen to then if you just google one of the lyrics google will probably give you the song


You really didn’t know that? I’ve been doing this for years, lol.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 28, 2022)

vinnie said:


> Girl Scouts discontinued the best cookies, Savannah Smiles. Literally ruined my day. I went to Walmart just to buy some today and was planning on getting at least 5 boxes, but nope. They did it to "stay relevant." So my happiness and the only joy I would've gotten today was canceled so Girl Scouts could stay hip and trendy? Smh. Anyways, yep. I learned that today.
> 
> @ZeldaCrossing64 My little brother loves that book series lol. Every time I talk to him, he goes on rants about how good they are. I'm pretty sure he's read them all.


Are you sure they're discontinued or you just couldn't find them? I work in a warehouse, and there have been so many shortages ever since the pandemic first hit in 2020. It fluctuates from what it is, but we haven't really gotten to a point where everything is status-quo as far as shortages go.

For example, when there was the aluminum shortage, soda companies couldn't get enough aluminum cans to fill all of their lines. So they just did the basic and best selling flavors. Like coke, diet coke, lime, ect. If you wanted vanilla coke or some other random flavor you probably weren't getting it.

I wouldn't be surprised if the Girl Scout or their suppliers are having issues with supply and choose to stop the line for their less known brands. I Googled Savannah Smiles and they def look like they wouldn't be a top seller. So maybe there's hope that they will bring them back!

There are so many shortages with the pandemic, labor shortage, keeping up with demand/supply ingredients ect. Just thought I'd stop and say that.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 28, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Are you sure they're discontinued or you just couldn't find them? I work in a warehouse, and there have been so many shortages ever since the pandemic first hit in 2020. It fluctuates from what it is, but we haven't really gotten to a point where everything is status-quo as far as shortages go.
> 
> For example, when there was the aluminum shortage, soda companies couldn't get enough aluminum cans to fill all of their lines. So they just did the basic and best selling flavors. Like coke, diet coke, lime, ect. If you wanted vanilla coke or some other random flavor you probably weren't getting it.
> 
> ...


The people I bought from said they were discontinued. They may have misheard or told me the wrong info, I don't know. They didn't have any at all. It could just be a shortage! I hope they do bring them back and that there is just a shortage. Thank you for letting me know this!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 28, 2022)

vinnie said:


> The people I bought from said they were discontinued. They may have misheard or told me the wrong info, I don't know. They didn't have any at all. It could just be a shortage! I hope they do bring them back and that there is just a shortage. Thank you for letting me know this!


You never know! Just figured it was worth mentioning. For exampl;e Frito Lay is having difficulty keeping some of their varieties in stock. It has gotten to the point that they are trying to create a new manufacturing facility on the east coast to accommodate for this since some of the flavors are only produced on their west coast line. And since the west coasters learned about this, they would buy up huge amounts in store and sell them on Ebay in hopes that the east coasters were desperate enough to buy a small bag for $20-50 lol.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Mar 28, 2022)

TurnipBell20 said:


> You really didn’t know that? I’ve been doing this for years, lol.


Why are you criticizing what I do and don't know?


----------



## TurnipBell20 (Mar 28, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Why are you criticizing what I do and don't know?


I am not criticizing you. I didn’t say: „Oh, you’re so stupid.“ I was just wondering. That’s all. If you feel attacked, I apologize.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 29, 2022)

Here’s yet another thing I should’ve known sooner but just found out:
Today I learned that you can see how many views a thread has here. I didn’t know this because I use my phone in portrait lock and they don’t show up. The only time I ever switched it to landscape was when I was already in a thread to see signatures. I’m glad for the little features like this.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2022)

vinnie said:


> Girl Scouts discontinued the best cookies, Savannah Smiles. Literally ruined my day. I went to Walmart just to buy some today and was planning on getting at least 5 boxes, but nope. They did it to "stay relevant." So my happiness and the only joy I would've gotten today was canceled so Girl Scouts could stay hip and trendy? Smh. Anyways, yep. I learned that today.


That sucks, so people/animals/etc. can't smile in the savannah or? Idk how a flavour would be randomly irrelevant lol.

But yeah I really hate when they discontinue stuff you like for dumb reasons :/ It's like okay you still has flavours no one buys of that brand yet you keep em lol.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 29, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> That sucks, so people/animals/etc. can't smile in the savannah or? Idk how a flavour would be randomly irrelevant lol.
> 
> But yeah I really hate when they discontinue stuff you like for dumb reasons :/ It's like okay you still has flavours no one buys of that brand yet you keep em lol.


Sometimes it's as simple as it's not selling well enough for them. I've seen a lot of different products fall to the wayside because of lack of sells among other things. Those candy cigarettes made a come back and I knew it wouldn't be long before they were pulled.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 29, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Today I learned that your phone actually has a dark mode. I can’t believe I didn’t know until today and I changed it. I feel dumb for not knowing about this sooner, lmao.


I don't know what kind of a phone you have, but mine is an android and I think that feature came in a more recent update. So it's not like something that has always been there at least.


----------



## Neb (Mar 29, 2022)

Today I learned Portland, Oregon had the first tofu shop in America. If only it were still open...


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 29, 2022)

The other day I learned that the Emblem of Severed Fate set is good for Mona in Genshin Impact.

...Completely useless information for most people I know, but still interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> Sometimes it's as simple as it's not selling well enough for them. I've seen a lot of different products fall to the wayside because of lack of sells among other things. Those candy cigarettes made a come back and I knew it wouldn't be long before they were pulled.


Yeah, I mean it's not that I miss those extremely but hey why can't we be cool with candy lol.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 30, 2022)

i'm learning about computer supported cooperative work and learned the term "Groupware", software that support working in groups apparently. it's not a very interesting term but whatever


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 30, 2022)

I learned this a long time ago, but I figured someone might find it cool. Anyway the United States military bought 30-40 camels overseas to help with expeditions in the deserts of the mid-west. There was an official camel cavalry corp that lasted from the 1830s to late 1860s where they were then released in the wild. Sightings of camels had been reported up to 1940s. It's unlikely that their offspring roam the deserts still and more likely that they died off.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 6, 2022)

My tomica world (tomy) james from thomas has weights in it, and i took out the middle wheel to make it a bit more accurate, so first mod! heck yea!


----------



## Franny (Apr 6, 2022)

i learned that other accountants always use hard to read text on their emails. please just send me my statement and leave the bright red calligraphy font out D:


----------



## Holla (Apr 6, 2022)

I recently learned that you can use a GameCube with a Gameboy Player combined with a Gameboy Advance and Gamecube to Gambeboy Advance cable to play Gameboy Advance Titles on your TV while using the Gameboy Advance as your controller. 

Normally with the Gameboy Player you can play GBA titles on your TV but you have to use a Gamecube controller. With a GBA hooked up via the cable it's a much more authentic way to play GBA on the big screen.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 6, 2022)

Yesterday in History class I found out why Louisiana's captial has a French name rather than an English one. (Baton Rouge, which directly translates to Red Stick.) It has something to do with the war between the French and the British (don't ask me which war, because I don't know). Okay, so I wasn't paying attention in class that time so I don't know the details, but I told my brother anyway and he said something about Napoleon selling Louisiana to help fund his war (?). I'm not much of a history nerd, but I find this fact interesting regardless. XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 7, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Yesterday in History class I found out why Louisiana's captial has a French name rather than an English one. (Baton Rouge, which directly translates to Red Stick.) It has something to do with the war between the French and the British (don't ask me which war, because I don't know). Okay, so I wasn't paying attention in class that time so I don't know the details, but I told my brother anyway and he said something about Napoleon selling Louisiana to help fund his war (?). I'm not much of a history nerd, but I find this fact interesting regardless. XD


yes, Louisiana was a huge piece of French territory which Thomas Jefferson bought from France in 1803 for like, very little money lol. it's very likely that Napoleon was willing to sell it in order to fund his impeding war with Great Britain (the Seven Year War).

I just learned why my bottle of buspirone says "check with your doctor before including grapefruit or grapefruit juice in your diet." it's because anti-anxiety meds like Buspar and Zoloft cause dizziness and drowsiness when combined with grapefruit. luckily I don't like grapefruit so I don't have to worry about that lol.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 7, 2022)

I figured this out a few hours ago! You know how you can’t see people’s signatures on mobile in portrait lock? Well, the signatures actually appear if you minimize the text to 75%. (The default is 85% on iPhone.)


Spoiler: at 85% with no signatures












Spoiler: at 75% with signatures









I will keep mine at 85%, though. It’s just what I’m used to. I’ll rotate to see signatures if I really feel the need to see them.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 8, 2022)

TIL that there is a forum on ZeldaDungeon.net with a layout uncannily similar to this one. Here are my theories:

-The forums are made by the same people (doubt)
-The people who made the Zelda forum copied the layout of this one (possible)
-I guess forums have a sort of base/general layout? (seems pretty sensible to me)

The Zelda forum only has about 6k members, which is... Pretty miniscule compared to this site's 123k members. ;w; I have yet to check it out, though!


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 8, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> -snip-


Most forums to my knowledge use vbulletin. I like seeing active forums, so I’m actually going to check this one out. I highly doubt I’ll join, but I just want to take a look.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just learned why my bottle of buspirone says "check with your doctor before including grapefruit or grapefruit juice in your diet." it's because anti-anxiety meds like Buspar and Zoloft cause dizziness and drowsiness when combined with grapefruit. luckily I don't like grapefruit so I don't have to worry about that lol.


Yep, grapefruit is an universal meds mess-up. It's basically a no-no with eg. birth control pills as well.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> TIL that there is a forum on ZeldaDungeon.net with a layout uncannily similar to this one. Here are my theories:
> 
> -The forums are made by the same people (doubt)
> -The people who made the Zelda forum copied the layout of this one (possible)
> ...


The Bell Tree Forums and Zelda Dungeon both use XenForo as their forum software, that's why they're similar in layout :3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2022



Alienfish said:


> Yep, grapefruit is an universal meds mess-up. It's basically a no-no with eg. birth control pills as well.


i always knew that grapefruit sucked lmao


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 9, 2022)

I learned that you can get Shiny Starters in some Pokemon games so I’m going start them games again when I’m ready to play them but first I’ll play Shining Pearl because I’m getting it Tuesday


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 9, 2022)

while looking up the Awoofy enemy from the new Kirby game I made the unexpected but pleasant discovery that Kirby is in fact a non-binary icon


----------



## vinnie (Apr 10, 2022)

That the production of pennies in Canada ceased in 2012? Not sure if that's true, but if it is. . . cool.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 10, 2022)

vinnie said:


> That the production of pennies in Canada ceased in 2012? Not sure if that's true, but if it is. . . cool.


no , your right it is true! :3


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 11, 2022)

vinnie said:


> That the production of pennies in Canada ceased in 2012? Not sure if that's true, but if it is. . . cool.


As a Canadian, I can confirm! But then that means they were still using pennies until I turned 5.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2022)

vinnie said:


> That the production of pennies in Canada ceased in 2012? Not sure if that's true, but if it is. . . cool.


canadians: "pennies are useless lol what should we do"
canadian govt: "let's just stop making them!"

americans: "pennies are useless lol--"
american govt: "TOO BAD WE NEED 2022 PENNIES"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 11, 2022)

I just found out that the Spongebob episode "Mid-Life Crustacean" was actually banned, ig because of the panty raid scene. I realized this when I was trying to find it on Paramount+ and it's nowhere to be found. that sucks bc I watched it all the time as a kid and I thought it was hilarious. now idk where to watch it unless I get the season 3 DVD set.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 11, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just found out that the Spongebob episode "Mid-Life Crustacean" was actually banned, ig because of the panty raid scene. I realized this when I was trying to find it on Paramount+ and it's nowhere to be found. that sucks bc I watched it all the time as a kid and I thought it was hilarious. now idk where to watch it unless I get the season 3 DVD set.


hehe, panty raid...why was that a thing in more tv shows then spongebob , seems weird but i think its kinda funny.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 12, 2022)

If there is anything I learned given what happened to me in the last few weeks is to learn from your mistakes and improve on it. Its always best to prevent a bad thing that could happen to your body.

Your Health is very important and if you don't take good care of it bad things will happen and it could really mess you up. Always take good care of your body and beware of your symptoms if something goes wrong.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 12, 2022)

Well then, the more you know.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2022)

I learned some new things at work, and I also learned that Tanjiro's earrings from the hit anime _Demon Slayer _pay homage to Japanese playing cards called "hanafuda," which have multiple uses and have existed for centuries.


----------



## Shiny Shiny Engine (Apr 12, 2022)

Venti said:


> I learned some new things at work, and I also learned that Tanjiro's earrings from the hit anime _Demon Slayer _pay homage to Japanese playing cards called "hanafuda," which have multiple uses and have existed for centuries.


Did you know nintendo make hanafuda cards?


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 12, 2022)

Shiny Shiny Engine said:


> Did you know nintendo make hanafuda cards?



Nope, for some reason I didn't!  Never bothered to look that up and never heard it from anyone else until now.  But now I do know that.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Apr 12, 2022)

Today I finally figured out the answer to my question about my inquiry about the different pitches of Animalese I hear my villagers speak,
So you all know the different personalities have different pitches of voice, but I've noticed it's more complex then that and I noticed some of my villagers of the same personality still have different pitches, I learned subtypes have different pitches and yes, come to think of that I did notice the villagers of the same personality I heard speaking with different pitches were in different subtypes, but after visiting some people's dream addresses I noticed something about some Lazy elephants like Paolo and Dizzy, I notice they have notably lower pitch voices then other lazy villagers I've heard the lazy elephants voices really sound like they'd come from an elephant because it sounds like it would come from a large animal, I had this with Pinky and Puddles too, I noticed Pinky and Puddles pretty much talk the same but Puddle's voice sounds higher in a way like it would come from a small animal and Pinky's voice sounds lower like it would come from a large animal, today I read the pitch of the villagers voice in New Horizons ALSO depends on body size, this explains why I hear small lazy animals (hamsters, frogs, rabbits etc..) have a higher voice then medium size lazy animals(dogs, goats, cats etc..) and medium size lazy animals still have a higher voice then lazy elephants because elephants are really big and such their voice sounds lower.
*TLDR:* The body size of a villager AND their personality subtype both ALSO have an effect on their Animalese pitch not just simply their main personality.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 16, 2022)

"Dog Man has been published into 40 different countries"
Me: Okay cool


Spoiler: Japanese (?) Dog Man Books





 




Me after seeing those images:


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 20, 2022)

just learned yesterday that Gilbert Gottfried passed away recently, I honestly can't even believe it 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2022



Venti said:


> Nope, for some reason I didn't!  Never bothered to look that up and never heard it from anyone else until now.  But now I do know that.


yeah when Nintendo started back in the 1880s they mostly made playing cards. I used some Super Mario themed Nintendo hanafuda cards as a springtime signature a few years ago


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 22, 2022)

Iowa Corn Song - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




this exist apparently, wonder if ohio got one too? lol


----------



## QueenCobra (Apr 22, 2022)

Male walruses (or walri, as I call them) whistle, and it's apparently to attract the ladies.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 23, 2022)

TIL the music from the wii shop channel was composed by the legend himself Kazumi Totaka :3


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 26, 2022)

Today I learned that apparently you used to be charged for inserting images into your post? I didn’t know that was a thing. I’m glad that’s not a thing anymore.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 26, 2022)

you can change the font in notepad


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 26, 2022)

Today I learned that you're more likely to be bit by a human in NYC than be bit by a shark


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 26, 2022)

Today I learned that you don’t need to take a physical exam for a drivers license/permit in California?? I’m not sure if this is true, but a coworker who was born there told me. He was surprised he needed to take one here.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 26, 2022)

I learned that if you have a wireless printer, you can use your smartphone to print out page when you're using a web browser. I had no idea that was even a thing.


----------



## Beanz (Apr 27, 2022)

today i learned that you should never plant mint in your garden because it will kill all your other plants.


----------



## Asarena (Apr 27, 2022)

I learned the Russian word for steam, пар! I'm trying to get back into my language studies


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 27, 2022)

Today I learned that copy-pasting titles of YouTube videos seems to have its own formatting when put into a forum post here.
Like this: 



Spoiler



Zavodila But Different Characters Sing It (FNF But Everyone Sings Zavodila)​And I got the title from this video.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Today I learned that copy-pasting titles of YouTube videos seems to have its own formatting when put into a forum post here.
> Like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Yep its pretty much how YouTube is these days. Its really sad how its so hard to find original content.


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 28, 2022)

I learned that in _Super Mario Bros, _there was a glitch that can go to a hidden and unknown world, called World -1. Here's a video of it.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Apr 28, 2022)

Took me so long to figure out how people here respond to posts with heart eyes. Apparently for mobile you just hold the like button.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Apr 28, 2022)

Apparently the drooling face emoji used to look like this on the Samsung Experience 8.5 (whatever the heck that is) before it was changed:


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Apr 29, 2022)

Just tried an onion ring today and learned they're slighty sweet? Never expected that in onions.


----------



## Virga (May 1, 2022)

Today I learned that apparently if you spend a certain amount within a day or so in the 3ds eshop you can get your card put on a blacklist..? I got a LOT of gift cards and birthday money to spend on the 3ds eshop so I had been spending over $100 in the eshop today over the course of a few hours. I was trying to add $1 onto my account tonight but kept getting a weird error code. When I looked it up, all I could find were some posts saying if you call Nintendo they imply your card was automatically put on a blacklist? 

I can't even be mad - this feels like some convoluted badge of honor since the eshop closes like 3 weeks after my birthday LOL.


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 2, 2022)

WhiteLily210 said:


> Just tried an onion ring today and learned they're slighty sweet? Never expected that in onions.


Depends what type you have. They can be prepared super spicy to. Blooming onions can be pretty good, although can be a tad spicy and also overly greasy depending where you get it.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 4, 2022)

I learned that yesterday food prices with junk food are lower than healthy foods. That is ridiculous.


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I learned that yesterday food prices with junk food are lower than healthy foods. That is ridiculous.


The reason for this is that the majority of junk food is mass produced from non-perishable ingredients, so they're cheaper and easier to produce than foods dependent on organic crop growth. It's awful for anyone on a low income. It's hard to take care of your health when you cannot afford to. It's also the reason why the way in which society perceives weight has changed over the past century. Did you know that up until around the 1900s, being overweight was considered a sign of wealth because it signalled that you could afford to eat your fill while being underweight indicated you could not afford to eat enough? It's bizarre how quickly and drastically things have changed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2022)

VanitasFan26 said:


> I learned that yesterday food prices with junk food are lower than healthy foods. That is ridiculous.


I know this from experience bc my dad can't be bothered budgeting his money and often resorts to buying cheaper foods. I just went along with it as a kid, but as an adult I'm trying to make better decisions about what I eat, not spending too much money but also avoiding stuff that I know is junk. it really is tough to eat healthy when you're on a tight budget.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 4, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know this from experience bc my dad can't be bothered budgeting his money and often resorts to buying cheaper foods. I just went along with it as a kid, but as an adult I'm trying to make better decisions about what I eat, not spending too much money but also avoiding stuff that I know is junk. it really is tough to eat healthy when you're on a tight budget.


I know right? and it doesn't help that the junk food is everywhere you go. Its there just taunting you!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2022)

I just learned today that there exists a pink PS2 slim and now I really want one, it's so beautiful


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 4, 2022)

I recently learned that Till Lindemann (vocalist of Rammstein) was born on January 4, 1963. This is an interesting coincidence since he was born exactly one year after Peter Steele (same day, except in 1962), who is another one of my favourite vocalists.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 4, 2022)

I finally found the song that says "It's Britney, *****" it's Gimme More by Britney Spears. I have been searching for that line since the 5th grade.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 5, 2022)

TIL that YouTube's auto-generated captions will automatically censor bad words.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Apparently the drooling face emoji used to look like this on the Samsung Experience 8.5 (whatever the heck that is) before it was changed:
> View attachment 439782


yeah my Galaxy S7's operating system is super outdated (it's from like 2017 lol) and that's what it looks like on there:




also the one above it that looks like it's smiling, is supposed to be the  emoji lmao like what

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2022



ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> TIL that YouTube's auto-generated captions will automatically censor bad words.


also p positive that Poofesure is offended by this lol (if not then I'll be offended for him)


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 5, 2022)

Chris said:


> The reason for this is that the majority of junk food is mass produced from non-perishable ingredients, so they're cheaper and easier to produce than foods dependent on organic crop growth. It's awful for anyone on a low income. It's hard to take care of your health when you cannot afford to. It's also the reason why the way in which society perceives weight has changed over the past century. Did you know that up until around the 1900s, being overweight was considered a sign of wealth because it signalled that you could afford to eat your fill while being underweight indicated you could not afford to eat enough? It's bizarre how quickly and drastically things have changed.


It's one of the reasons I started to grow so much of my own stuff and then freeze and or can it. It's a lot of work, but I save so much doing it.


I learned that the woods behind me was a dumping grounds for the old farmers from back in the day. I kind of already knew this, but I found another spot when I was in the woods. I was looking for rocks to finish my rock garden and came across the motherload. They were all just stacked so high, but covered in a few layers of dirt/leaves. I believe this is where the old farmers threw all of the stones that they tilled out of their massive fields 100 years ago.

Found some cool trash and old bottles that I've saved over the years. I have one elixir that says it cures gut-root or gut-rot. Never heard of the term until then.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 6, 2022)

Apparently the term 'Frenchie' is derogatory, I thought it was just another (and cleaner) way of referring to a French person.


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 7, 2022)

TIL: 20% of people sleep with their eyes open.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (May 9, 2022)

I accidentally learned that you can see how many posts you have in a thread by simply clicking on your profile icon that appears next to a thread (this might seem pretty obvious to most, but I personally had no Idea).


----------



## BrokenSanity (May 9, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I accidentally learned that you can see how many posts you have in a thread by simply clicking on your profile icon that appears next to a thread (this might seem pretty obvious to most, but I personally had no Idea).


That actually took me a while to realize that believe it or not lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 9, 2022)

Ghost Of Mascevanje said:


> I accidentally learned that you can see how many posts you have in a thread by simply clicking on your profile icon that appears next to a thread (this might seem pretty obvious to most, but I personally had no Idea).


I had no idea this was a thing lol




also it appears as if I'm bothered quite a bit


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2022)

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Apparently the term 'Frenchie' is derogatory, I thought it was just another (and cleaner) way of referring to a French person.


I only ever heard that as for French bulldogs which are.. dogs so? But yeah I don't think I'd call a person from France etc. that.


----------



## Croconaw (May 10, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> I only ever heard that as for French bulldogs which are.. dogs so? But yeah I don't think I'd call a person from France etc. that.


Same. I use that term for French bulldogs only. I’ve never called a person from France that. That sounds belittling.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 16, 2022)

TIL that the coat of arms for Prince Edward Island in Canada has silver foxes on it and I love it





	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2022

also just learned that the reason why Upper Sandusky has that name despite it being a ways south of Sandusky, Ohio, is because the Sandusky river flows upward into Lake Erie and therefore it's named because it sits next to the upper part of the river.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 22, 2022)

TIL that there are indeed milk bags in other parts of the world.
And I thought that it was exclusive to certain parts of Canada.


----------



## Beanz (May 25, 2022)

that the fertilizer bags in new leaf are used for increasing the chance of getting hybrids or perfect fruits. i’ve been playing for several years and i did not know that until today.


----------



## Neb (May 30, 2022)

The U.K. is roughly the size of Oregon.


----------



## LadyDestani (May 30, 2022)

Today I learned that baby Tasmanian Devils are called *imps* and I love it!


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 1, 2022)

This will sound dumb, but I seriously did not know Palkia was a water type until last night.  That’s actually insane and I would’ve never guessed.


----------



## Neb (Jun 1, 2022)

There used to be a small Japantown in my city, but it was destroyed during world war 2. Talk about depressing…


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jun 1, 2022)

Til that if you hold down the photo button on an iPhone it will start taking a video.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 2, 2022)

Neb said:


> The U.K. is roughly the size of Oregon.


Oregon is also the 10th largest US state :>

TIL that Vivian is not explicitly referred to as transgender in the NA version of Paper Mario TTYD because the devs were trying to reach a certain target age rating. I know this was like 20 years ago but it's kinda sad to think that people view being trans as an "adult" topic that couldn't even be referred to in a kid's game.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2022)

I learned there's such thing as a 2TB iPad.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 2, 2022)

i knew i had hazel eyes, but i found out that i also have central heterochromia so thats neat! i nearly blinded myself trying to get a good photo to figure it out though lol


Spoiler


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jun 2, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oregon is also the 10th largest US state :>
> 
> TIL that Vivian is not explicitly referred to as transgender in the NA version of Paper Mario TTYD because the devs were trying to reach a certain target age rating. I know this was like 20 years ago but it's kinda sad to think that people view being trans as an "adult" topic that couldn't even be referred to in a kid's game.


I know you said it was like 20 years ago but they won't allow mentions of transgender because it's an "adult topic?" but I thought Birdo was a transwoman?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> I know you said it was like 20 years ago but they won't allow mentions of transgender because it's an "adult topic?" but I thought Birdo was a transwoman?


both characters are described as being trans in the Japanese versions of the game. when they were localized it got lost in translation and they were only described as using she/her pronouns and nothing else on the matter (aka treating them as if they're cisgender). edit: wanted to add it's prob also partly the ESRB's fault.

it's a whole mess, I just read an article recently abt how they've poorly handled birdo's status as a trans character in recent years, again I can only assume it's bc Nintendo seems to think that being trans isn't a family friendly topic. just my guess though.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 3, 2022)

Learned today to let your car run for 20-30 minutes after jump starting. Had AAA come because I forgot to turn my lights off overnight and turned the car off after the guy said "all set". Then he had to jump start it again after telling me it probably won't start


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 3, 2022)

Learned that its not fair to put so much work on one person if the other person is not willing to help.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 4, 2022)

I seriously didn’t know you could sell your town in New Leaf? I didn’t realize that was a thing.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 4, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I seriously didn’t know you could sell your town in New Leaf? I didn’t realize that was a thing.


It was such a good feature too, I don't get why they never brought this back in New Horizons.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 5, 2022)

I learned that around the time Tomodachi Life was released, there was a sort of movement on Twitter (I think?) called "Miiquality", which was about the lack of same-sex relationships/marriages. Nintendo apologized for it and said that they'll implement it in future games, but I don't think they explained why it wasn't in the game. Now I'm curious.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 5, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> I seriously didn’t know you could sell your town in New Leaf? I didn’t realize that was a thing.


I never done it myself, but it was a nice feature to soften the blow of undoing all your progress. NH sorely needs this update and it's really stupid they never added it with the final update.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2022)

looking through the models from Super Mario Galaxy 1 on The Models Resource I found this in the unused section:





apparently the devs planned for there to be bullies in the game, but they were likely scrapped really early in development. I couldn't find any info on it in The Cutting Room Floor. I wish they looked more like how they very likely would've looked in SMG, these just look like an upscaled version of what we see in SM64/DS.

anyways yeah I had no clue there were bully models in this game's files lol


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 7, 2022)

After yesterday I learned that you can't always trust what Doctors tell you. You always have to do your research to find out whats really going on because doctors think they know what's going on but you come to find out they don't ever do research since they seem to jump to conclusions and assumptions. You have to do things that you feel works for your body and that treats you well. If Doctors try to give you treatment but it ends up doing harm than good then avoid taking it. I was given a medication that I know nothing about and after doing research I learned that it causes a lot of severe side effects to the stomach. So the moral of the story is always trust your gut when something doesn't feel right and do what you think works well for your body to be healthy.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 9, 2022)

I learned that English is actually my second language... Weird! When I lived with my mom for the first seven years of my life, she taught me and my brother Inuktituk (a northern-Quebec Indigenous language). We hardly knew any English until we started living with our dad and he taught us the majority of our English.
It's kinda weird to think about, because my English is actually pretty good. This also makes French my third language... I dunno, I don't speak Inuktituk anymore and I only know a couple select words (like nanuk and kamiik).
Also weird to think that most of my English is from my French dad who is really good in English... That and also from all the books I read since I was little.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 10, 2022)

just learned that Toad is 1'4" (40.64 cm)  

edit: I also just learned that I share a birthday with @/pottercrossing


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2022)

TIL Roger Bumpass is 70 years old


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> both characters are described as being trans in the Japanese versions of the game. when they were localized it got lost in translation and they were only described as using she/her pronouns and nothing else on the matter (aka treating them as if they're cisgender). edit: wanted to add it's prob also partly the ESRB's fault.
> 
> it's a whole mess, I just read an article recently abt how they've poorly handled birdo's status as a trans character in recent years, again I can only assume it's bc Nintendo seems to think that being trans isn't a family friendly topic. just my guess though.


Probably ESRB and probably also some countries that doesn't allow those topics in children's media or the publisher could get punished etc. or they would have to put and R-18 or whatever limit on it thus only allowing adults or no one to play it. Sad, but yes. But yeah Nintendo have treated a lot of games poorly in the west not only on that topic but also a lot of crappy censorship issues just because it's showing too much skin or stuff.

Honestly I never gendered Birdo and I basically saw Birdo as Birdo and/or some pink character with a bow and even less cared about species either. 

Back then it was probably also 'let's not "offend" anyone also we need the $$$' or some crappy excuse for companies as well.
-








						Doraemon Story of Seasons - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Learned that this exists apparently, now I kinda want it because Doraemon gets like 0 attention here unless you're into the stuff yourself.


----------



## Bitsie (Jun 15, 2022)

So, I work in a library, I love it very much- it's easily my favorite job ever. I was catching up with a work friend while our afternoon was quiet, and we talk a LOT about the books we like and she showed me this amazing website where you can get pre-owned but good quality books for really good prices (that I'm not sure I can link here), now I get why she is obsessed with it and we spent a good half hour scrolling through titles together and being like "WOW! good deal"


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 15, 2022)

I found an interesting detail in the WSR Swordplay Showdown theme, the song doesn't seem to change/"pick up" until you reach 71% completion for the level. I'm not really sure why Nintendo chose that specific number, though. The music also changes slightly when you're at one heart left.


Spoiler: The Song



The part I was talking about starts 30 seconds into the video, and the other part a minute into the video.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2022)

was flipping through random pages on the Super Mario Wiki (bc why not lol) and I found out that Shigetoshi Gohara is credited with writing the arrangement of the Bob-omb Battlefield music for the Throwback Galaxy in SMG2, so that's pretty cool


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jun 17, 2022)

TIL that Matt is the only Mii to have two Champion rankings. Damn, he's good. 


Spoiler: Matt


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 18, 2022)

Guess what!


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jun 18, 2022)

Was playing some Cuphead and learned on Sally Stageplay, if you don't hit her on her first phase and instead use her blowing kiss to stand on both the angels, you can drop the chandelier and "kill" her husband, unlocking a bit harder secret story for the rest of the level.



(Not saying what happens next. Spoilers!)


----------



## oak (Jun 18, 2022)

I learned that American products don't have both english & spanish on them. Canada has english & french on all items so I just thought USA would do this with spanish.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2022)

oak said:


> I learned that American products don't have both english & spanish on them. Canada has english & french on all items so I just thought USA would do this with spanish.



Some things here do (not necessarily products, but like warning labels for sure do in places), but English is the primary language for the USA, so yeah.  There's also a TON of different languages that are spoken here besides English, so it would be redundant to try and include them all on products (and it wouldn't work either).  So that's probably why.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2022)

Apparently white bread/pasta, ketchup and such stuff has the same amount of sugar and refined **** as a bag of candy. So you could as well eat that for dinner. Or use white pasta/bread sans the food colouring and stuff.

It's sad how much refined and sugary **** there are in food these days really. All because of $$$ who cares if people get sick -.-


----------



## skarmoury (Jun 19, 2022)

Idk if this was common knowledge already, but I learned that pheromones were odorless. I was unironically under the assumption that pheromones smelled like some men’s body spray. 
In related to that, we kind of have a “sixth” sense with our (very tiny) vomeronasal organs. Pheromones, in contrast to other scents, were made to be sensed only by individuals of the same species. The unique existence of pheromones is separate from the sense of smell, so some considered it a whole other sense.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 19, 2022)

Learned how to get a Japanese keyboard on my phone eventually. This Android is a real cheapskate missing or hiding stuff, so yeah feels good!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Jun 19, 2022)

I’ve learnt (more like reminded myself) that I will always do my best to be respectful towards others, even when I don’t get it in return.


----------



## Neb (Jun 19, 2022)

I learned that my library has had its Summer Reading program every year since 1868. That means I’ll be helping with their 154th event. Talk about a long time…


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 21, 2022)

oak said:


> I learned that American products don't have both english & spanish on them. Canada has english & french on all items so I just thought USA would do this with spanish.


I think French is common enough in Canada to warrant doing that. while Spanish is a relatively common language here it's not common enough to put it on all American food products (though I do see Spanish written on food products pretty often actually, just not all the time).


----------



## oak (Jun 21, 2022)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think French is common enough in Canada to warrant doing that. while Spanish is a relatively common language here it's not common enough to put it on all American food products (though I do see Spanish written on food products pretty often actually, just not all the time).


Fair enough, for a long time I thought English & spanish were the official languages of usa just because of all the spanish influence. Turns out it's only English. I was thinking like a Canadian too much lol


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 21, 2022)

Technically not today but the other day I learned about the Boötes Void; the largest known void in the universe. It contains only about 60 galaxies in a space that would usually contain 2,000 galaxies; and if the Milky Way had been in the Boötes Void, we wouldn't have known there were any other galaxies at all until the 1960's.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 25, 2022)

I learned today that Pokémon XD: Gale of Darkness was based in Nebraska, _of all places._


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 26, 2022)

I learned that it’s hard to eat ice cream   when it’s windy 🌬


----------



## Neb (Jun 30, 2022)

I learned that the infamous Caramelldansen  song appears on YouTube if you search “Swedish National Anthem.”


----------



## amemome (Jun 30, 2022)

I learned that my mattress is so old, they no longer sell the same model anymore  It's the most comfortable mattress I've ever used so I was hoping I could get a backup mattress for when this one eventually bites the dust...


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 30, 2022)

I learned that there is such thing as thick water. It’s designed for people with dysphagia — people who have difficulty swallowing.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 1, 2022)

Wallis and Futuna - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Learned about these islands today when I had to look up a Japan post thingy. Dang.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 1, 2022)

I learned how to mow the lawn today. Didn't expect how hard summer heat would get to you.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 1, 2022)

I learned that the Wii Fitness Age thing in Wii Sports is specifically designed for adults and therefore results aren't accurate for anyone younger. That could probably explain why I've been getting bad results.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 5, 2022)

I learned that dorgis exist. It’s a mixed dog breed, corgi and dachshund. They’re adorable.


----------



## QueenCobra (Jul 5, 2022)

Thanks to Beastars, I learned what luwak coffee is made of. (Beans that have been through the digestive system of a civet (wild cat or ferret-like animal) in Indonesia.


----------



## Chrysopal (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm better off than my ex.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 6, 2022)

Alienfish said:


> Apparently white bread/pasta, ketchup and such stuff has the same amount of sugar and refined **** as a bag of candy. So you could as well eat that for dinner. Or use white pasta/bread sans the food colouring and stuff.
> 
> It's sad how much refined and sugary **** there are in food these days really. All because of $$$ who cares if people get sick -.-


Sugar is in a lot of things. I learned a while back about the whole fat is bad issue. Hence why a lot of things are labeled as fat free. So they load things with tons of sugar (to make it taste better) and its completely deregulated. Which is why a lot of people have unhealthier lifestyles compared to years/decades ago ect.

It definitely needs more regulation, but the people who caused this are dug in like a tick because of their corporate greed.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jul 7, 2022)

I feel stupid for not knowing this but I learned the 3DS can play DS games
idk why I thought it wouldn't let you do that :/


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 12, 2022)

I learned that there is a pink summer shell collectible. I seriously had no idea there was a pink one.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jul 12, 2022)

WII MUSIC HAS VIDEO GAME SONGS THAT YOU GET TO PLAY IN-GAME 
The songs that you get to play specifically are:

The Legend of Zelda (main/overworld theme)
Mario (main theme)
Mute City (from F-Zero)
Animal Crossing (Wild World/City Folk theme _and_ K.K. Blues)
Wii Sports (main theme)
Wii Music (...main theme? lol)
I already knew that the game has already-existing songs that you get to play (like Turkey in the Straw and Jingle Bell Rock), but I never expected there to be video game/Nintendo music.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 15, 2022)

I learned that size 15 isn’t actually the default text size on here. It looks to be slightly smaller, lol.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 17, 2022)

just learned that apparently cockroaches are cannibalistic


----------



## ellarella (Jul 17, 2022)

i learned that the chinese invented gunpowder

(thanks goes to nathan fielder and his new show the rehearsal for this revelation)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 18, 2022)

I just learned what "age regression" is and I honestly think I've been doing it subconsciously for a while. basically it's when you psychologically revert back to when you were a kid and embrace that personality and mentality.

idk if I would necessarily call myself an age regressor but there are a lot of things I do that calm me that I did as a kid, like playing with stuffed animals/toys, coloring in kids' coloring books, making blanket forts, watching kids' cartoons, pretending I'm one of my OCs, and playing games with a sense of childlike wonder and curiosity. I really love kidcore aesthetics. I also often force the troubles of my life and the world out of my mind for a while to find stress relief.

I've honestly never met anyone else who does this. I always kinda believed it was bc I'm autistic but idk.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Jul 27, 2022)

Yet another Cuphead discovery:

If you have the DLC and set the language to Spanish(Latino), the pawns death quote is a reference to Despacito.


"Pasito a pasito, suave suavecito, me llevo la victoria poquito a poquito"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2022)

I just learned that a dolphin is technically considered a "toothed whale" and now I can't stop thinking abt it lol


----------



## skarmoury (Aug 6, 2022)

Learned this a little while back but I thought I should share for everyone.

The KFC twitter account followed 6 people named Herb and the 5 members of the spice girls. In essence, they are following 11 herbs and spices.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 1, 2022)

Not today, but yesterday I learned more about the Indian holiday Durga Puja. For the week long festival, they construct various temporary structures made of bamboo and glass that replicate or pay homage to existing structures.

From this year, there is a replica of St. Peter's Basilica and another of the Malaysian Twin Towers. They create these massive and detailed buildings for gathering and celebrating and then take them down after only 6 days. 


Spoiler: Replica of St. Peter's Basilica











Spoiler: Replica of Malaysia's Twin Towers


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Oct 2, 2022)

TIL what 'Google Lens' is, I took a screenshot of some text I found online and it was able to read it out loud. (It included my battery percentage and the time and such, but it kinda makes sense I suppose?) Pretty cool feature, honestly.


Spoiler: The text in question



I'm surprised it was able to pronounce 'Tomodachi', 'grasshoper', and 'Asami' properly but not 'Poofesure' or even 'Wii' in some cases.


----------



## Beanz (Oct 14, 2022)

i didn't know that wild world and city folk share the same hourly music until today. i found out when i was on tane.us (a site for listening to the hourly music on loop) and i noticed that acww doesn't have it's own tab. i've never played city folk but i've always assumed it had different music.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 14, 2022)

Beanz said:


> -snip-


I didn’t know that and I’ve played both games. 

Today I learned that they sell assorted colored Swedish fish in those huge candy boxes and I’m ecstatic. They even have blue, and I can’t wait to try them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 23, 2022)

TIL the Eurasian Blackbird's call sounds just like the hook for Barbie Girl. so they basically wrote it lol


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 25, 2022)

i now know that ostriches are consumed. hadn't seen an ostrich steak for sale before until the other day in aldi - i wouldn't have thought they are commonly consumed where i live but tbh who knows.


----------



## BrokenSanity (Oct 25, 2022)

Today I learned: Basking Sharks are the second largest living species of fish(and the third overall if extinct species are included) I didn't know they were as big as they are (23-28 FT long and 11,000 Pounds) I thought they were the same size as an average shark size or even smaller 


Spoiler: This is what a basking shark looks like



Don't worry it's harmless and it's a filter feeder


----------



## Aquilla (Oct 25, 2022)

Today I learned that it’s possible to mass activate/deactivate collectibles in the inventory. I have been turning them on and off one by one all this time.  This is a game changer!


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 27, 2022)

BrokenSanity said:


> Today I learned: Basking Sharks are the second largest living species of fish(and the third overall if extinct species are included) I didn't know they were as big as they are (23-28 FT long and 11,000 Pounds) I thought they were the same size as an average shark size or even smaller
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is what a basking shark looks like
> ...



that mouth is gigantic what on earth
i thought shark's mouths were mega small

as a fun fact, i just learned that their mouths never stop growing teeth. woah

	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2022

also the other day i gained intel that humans produce enough saliva in their lifetime to fill 2 olympic swimming pools


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 27, 2022)

magicaldonkey said:


> that mouth is gigantic what on earth
> i thought shark's mouths were mega small


Some sharks are filter feeders, meaning they feed on small plankton like whales, so they have large mouths to take in as much as they can. The basking shark, whale shark, and megamouth sharks fall into this category.


----------



## VernalLapin (Oct 27, 2022)

I learned that Deli and Niko are supposedly based off the same species of monkey!


----------



## smug villager (Oct 27, 2022)

I learned a lot about Victorian literature today. For my literature class.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2022)

VernalLapin said:


> I learned that Deli and Niko are supposedly based off the same species of monkey!


i love Deliiiiiii no wonder I immediately liked Niko as soon as I saw him for the first time 

TIL all about how a VCR works and what every little notch in a VHS tape is for, I'm pretty interested in stuff like this 
this is the video I watched, the animation really helps put everything into perspective and I love how in-depth he goes on the subject!





I also learned about its competitor, the BetaMax, and how that tape player stretches the tape out in all kinds of crazy and weird directions lmaoooo


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 27, 2022)

So, I went my whole life not knowing what suckers like these are.






I guess if you hold them on your tongue it puts a temp "tongue tattoo" lol _my inner child cries_


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 2, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> So, I went my whole life not knowing what suckers like these are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



defo less painful than a real tongue tattoo - (just found out they were a thing, heccers)

- also (unrelated to tongue tattoos) i gained knowledge that my flu vaccination is this thursday as opposed to next thursday

- i realised that i don't dislike / hate all cattos (may have generalised my dislike of cattos from one cat that hissed at me as i was walking up towards and past it)
therapists' cattos do be cute cattos


----------



## imorileo (Nov 2, 2022)

i learned that the movie the seventh seal from 1957 is pretty ****in rad. that's all i learned today q__q


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 4, 2022)

Today I learned that it's the 100th anniversary of the date King Tut's tomb was discovered. Nov 4, 1922.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2022)

TIL that when Rare was creating a new updated design for Donkey Kong in the 90s, they were basically free to design him however they wanted _except_ that Miyamoto asked them to put a red tie on him.


----------



## WhiteLily210 (Nov 22, 2022)

I learned milks like almond milk, soy milk, etc. is NOT made with actual milk? It's the thing soaked in water, washed then blended, strained and that's it?

I thought they were just milk flavored with it like chocolate or strawberry milk.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2022)

Red meat is actually good for you.
Fats don’t make you gain weight- you don’t have to trim fat off your meat (same with skin on chicken.) Fat is good for the body and brain.

I know these are basic, but I just learned these last night by my boyfriend’s father. Was taught complete opposite things for almost 30 years.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 23, 2022)

this was actually last night but I learned that eye stroke is a thing that can happen, where you get a lack of bloodflow to your retina. it's kinda wild.


----------



## Legend Of Cats (Nov 23, 2022)

I learned while prepping a turkey that inside of it they stuff it with giblets and this long thing that I assumed it came from it’s nether region but it’s the neck of the turkey.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 23, 2022)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> So, I went my whole life not knowing what suckers like these are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg yes! I tried these as a kid, they do work. There’s also these


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Nov 26, 2022)

A silly discovery, but today I learned that crocheting (and knitting) is very, very hard. I mean, it always looked complicated but figured once you sit down and learn what you need to actually do, it should be easier, right?? Nope! It's just yarn tangled everywhere and my fingers not knowing what to do.


----------



## Elodie (Nov 26, 2022)

FrostyAlmonds said:


> A silly discovery, but today I learned that crocheting (and knitting) is very, very hard. I mean, it always looked complicated but figured once you sit down and learn what you need to actually do, it should be easier, right?? Nope! It's just yarn tangled everywhere and my fingers not knowing what to do.



Not silly at all! I ran into the same problem recently...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 26, 2022)

i always kinda figured this but today I learned that LED bulbs will not work with lava lamps, because the lamps rely on the heat produced by incandescent bulbs to heat and melt the wax inside the globe. 

LED bulbs are much more efficient than incandescent, in that for an LED bulb only about 20% of the energy put in is lost to heat (so 80% is converted to light energy), whereas an incandescent bulb loses 90% of its energy as heat (and only 10% is converted to light energy). but lava lamps sure love those toasty bulbs.


I also learned that the only surefire way to find the actual bulb that a lava lamp uses is to go to a dedicated hardware store lol RIP me going to four stores before ending up at the hardware store


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Nov 26, 2022)

TIL (by noticing a common pattern) that the exit numbers on US Interstate highways are the mile number you’re exiting from, going in descending order by how close you are to the border of the state. So if you’re exiting the interstate on exit 50, you’re exiting from the spot on the highway 50 miles away from the state’s border. I always thought they just assigned numbers randomly or because they felt like it


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2022)

Drinking coffee too close to when get up in the morning makes you crash in the afternoon. Apparently you should wait 60-90 minutes if possible.

I kinda wish that was doable for me but that would require me to like, go up way too early with how my work schedule is lol.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2022



FrostyAlmonds said:


> A silly discovery, but today I learned that crocheting (and knitting) is very, very hard. I mean, it always looked complicated but figured once you sit down and learn what you need to actually do, it should be easier, right?? Nope! It's just yarn tangled everywhere and my fingers not knowing what to do.


It is hard indeed, especially if you can't read patterns and stuff like me, it's just a bunch of doodle creatures to me lo.


----------



## xara (Nov 30, 2022)

learned some facts about manatees and manatee milk today. their mammary glands are behind their flippers, and they can actually nurse while they’re swimming. baby manatees usually nurse for 1-2 years, but they start eating vegetarian within their first few weeks of life. manatee milk contains more salt and protein than cow milk, and is also lactose free. it mostly consists of water, but it also contains 20% solids, 7% protein and 13% lipids.

i knew that all mammals produced milk, and yet finding out that manatee milk exists still somehow surprised me.  i love manatees.


----------



## Neb (Dec 1, 2022)

The person who is widely considered the pioneer of the video game cartridge would be 82 years old today! His name was Gerald Lawson.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 1, 2022)

I learned that you can use dental tablets (like the kind for cleaning dentures) to get tea and coffee stains out of mugs. I tried it out today because my favorite mug had picked up a lot of stains from the last kind of tea I bought and it seems like it works.

I filled the mug with water up to the stain line, dropped the tablet in and let it sit for about 30 minutes. I wasn't sure how long to leave it because some sites said 15 minutes and some said hours. I erred on the shorter side for the first time. When I was done, I dumped the liquid out and cleaned the mug with dish soap and a sponge like normal. It took a little bit of hard scrubbing but I got about 75% of the stains out. I'll definitely give it another try and see if I can get them all out later.


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 3, 2022)

I don’t know how long this has been a thing, but I just discovered it yesterday. 

I discovered that you can change the username of YouTube channel. You couldn’t do that back in 2010. This discovery makes me really happy.


----------



## VernalLapin (Dec 8, 2022)

Like Energizer, Duracell also has a pink bunny mascot.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 11, 2022)

A few days ago, I learned about an instrument called a Hurdy Gurdy. It sounds really cool and it's used in the show Black Sails which has one of my favorite opening theme songs.


----------



## Neb (Dec 16, 2022)

Today I learned that both Switzerland's and the amount of people with Swiss ancestry in America is smaller than I thought. There are around 8 million people living in Switzerland and just a little under 1 million Americans have Swiss ancestry. The state with the highest Swiss American population is Utah at 1.28% of the general population. My state Oregon is at fourth with 0.76%. A large chunk of my ancestry is Swiss, so I'm surprised how few there are of us relative to the total American population. I also thought Switzerland had a population around 40 million, not 8 million.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 16, 2022)

LadyDestani said:


> I learned that you can use dental tablets (like the kind for cleaning dentures) to get tea and coffee stains out of mugs. I tried it out today because my favorite mug had picked up a lot of stains from the last kind of tea I bought and it seems like it works.
> 
> I filled the mug with water up to the stain line, dropped the tablet in and let it sit for about 30 minutes. I wasn't sure how long to leave it because some sites said 15 minutes and some said hours. I erred on the shorter side for the first time. When I was done, I dumped the liquid out and cleaned the mug with dish soap and a sponge like normal. It took a little bit of hard scrubbing but I got about 75% of the stains out. I'll definitely give it another try and see if I can get them all out later.


Idk how bad ur stains are, but I spray a little vinegar in my cups for tea rings and then scrub them and they come right off. Good to know about denture cleaning tablets. Never thought about it!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 17, 2022)

I learned that Prince is actually 5’2” and that makes me feel less dysphoric about my height.


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 17, 2022)

Today I learned that Miſs is an antiquated way of writing the honorific Miss. The third letter is a 'long s' that fell out of use at the end of the Georgian era (roughly 1800).






						The Gradual Disappearance of the Long S in Typography :  History of Information
					

The Gradual Disappearance of the Long S in Typography



					www.historyofinformation.com


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 21, 2022)

I learned about the whole MOVE debacle and how the Pennsylvanian police force bombed a house to snuff out the terroist cult group, but ended up burning down around 130 homes essentially making many homeless. It's really weird that this isn't talked about at all. I live so close and I've never heard it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2022)

Volodymyr Zelenskyy apparently used to voice Paddington bear (Ukrainian dub) in the 2014 and 2017 films. This is actually amazing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 30, 2022)

I knew that the rival in Pokemon Yellow started with an Eevee, but I just learned that what his Eevee evolves into depends on how you do in the first two rival battles against him. If you win both battles, he gets Jolteon. If you win the first battle but lose the second on Route 22, he gets Flareon. And if you lose the first battle, he gets Vaporeon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 1, 2023)

TIL the "Happy Birthday" song didn't enter the public domain until 2015


----------



## BrokenSanity (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm not sure if I should put this in the "What's bothering you?" thread or this one because I did learn something I think is very interesting but its also pretty negative and I don't wanna bring bad vibes onto this thread so I guess I'll put this in a spoiler


Spoiler: Possible triggers: EDs, Body image, Beauty standards



Not trying to sound like a feminist here or something but this is something I find very sad and also interesting about female beauty standards
I was reading some stuff and I learned that not many child-bearing women actually get to know this but storing fat is a natural female sex characteristic, estrogen is what causes this but the reason for this is that it is a survival thing so that the female body is strong enough to be able to get pregnant and be able to support the life of a developing child. On average women store 6 to 11% more body fat then men, for males 25% body fat is considered overweight but for females this is average and healthy.
 So what this really means is some _sexist misogynist men _think it's cool to shame women for not looking like attractive skinny models when most models have 10% or less body fat which is really underweight and not healthy. In reality these men praise women for having unhealthy but "attractive" bodies and they are shaming women for having healthy but "unattractive" bodies?? Seriously this makes me hate western beauty standards even more, it's really sad because I know a lot of young females who struggle with body images issues. I personality don't identify as female but I used to(and still kind of do) struggle with body image issues because of western beauty standards.


----------



## Chris (Jan 4, 2023)

Today I learned the end-y bit you initially pull to unroll a new roll of toilet paper is called the tail.

Thank you @LaBelleFleur for educating me.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 4, 2023)

@BrokenSanity I don't want to show pictures of them because it may break the rules, (mild nudity sometimes) but the ideal female in Roman times was really your average female. Just Google Roman woman/ideal sculptures/statues. The standards today are really new. Not even a 100 years old.


----------



## Croconaw (Saturday at 5:10 PM)

I learned that the mascot of the place I work at is non-binary so the person dressing up is not allowed to talk, I guess so kids cannot differentiate “boy and girl.” I won’t mention the name, though, because it’s a local franchise.


----------



## Merielle (Saturday at 5:20 PM)

I learned that red cabbage juice is a pH indicator!  Nothing quite like adding a little lemon juice to your food and going "wait, this was deep purple a minute ago, why is it hot pink now".


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Tuesday at 12:50 AM)

xara said:


> • avocados and peppers aren’t vegetables - they’re fruits. berries, to be exact.


I know this is super old but I was just browsing this thread and stumbled upon your post, did you know it's possible for something to be a fruit and a vegetable at the same time? because fruits are an actual like scientific classification, whereas what defines a vegetable is not scientific and is instead a cultural thing that varies by region


----------



## VernalLapin (Tuesday at 1:00 AM)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I know this is super old but I was just browsing this thread and stumbled upon your post, did you know it's possible for something to be a fruit and a vegetable at the same time? because fruits are an actual like scientific classification, whereas what defines a vegetable is not scientific and is instead a cultural thing that varies by region


Nuts are scientifically fruits as well!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Tuesday at 6:22 PM)

TIL there is a lungs emoji haha


----------



## cherrytheone (Tuesday at 8:59 PM)

Well, I didn't learn it today, but a violist in my orchestra commented earlier that Mendelssohn's Hebrides Overture op 26 is based on Mendelssohn's experience in Fingal Cave. The noodley sixteenth notes are supposed to represent the echoes of the cave he was in. Kind of cool!


----------

